# Ponderings



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Great Wide Open*

So.

I just put a bid on a #71 router plane on ebay. I have my #4 and #5 within arms reach, as is the POS block plane I bought from Tractor Supply Company that is better than I thought it would be. My Japanese saws are just outside of my reach, as are my chisels. Since my workshop is in a house I'll be moving to, I have no where else to put them. That's OK. I like having them nearby. It makes me feel like I'm working toward my goal of being a woodworker.

There is some trepidation though. I'm worried that the project I have outlined will be far more difficult than I expected. That I will be unable to do the work I have envisioned in my head. It's a real fear for me, one that has a basis in the fact that nothing I have ever tried to do has worked out as I have envisioned it. I've been known to have that problem.

There are a couple of differences this time though. My previous projects that didn't go so well were home improvement/home repairs. I usually bit off more than I could chew, and ultimately had to admit defeat. This time, I may have done the same, but there is no wife to be inconvenienced by the lack of a shower, or a roof missing off the laundry room. At worst, her entertainment center will be delayed a bit. If I get bogged down, I can set the piece aside (figuratively…there's not enough room to do it literally, depending on the piece), and think about it. I can practice a new technique on scrap wood if I have to until I know WTF I'm doing.

Is there still some fear that I will be a failure at this? Yes. However, that's irrelevant for me. Fear has been present before every great journey in history. Every great achievement in the history of mankind has had some element of fear. The Wright Brothers, Edison, Erik the Red, Niel Armstrong, John Glenn, etc. All had some element of fear to their work prior to their achievements being realized.

I guess I'm just rambling on here. Without a shop, I can't exactly go play with wood, so instead I get to ramble on here with you good folks. I hope you don't mind to much


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


What project are you referring to TC . . . the bookcase ?? I read your earlier posts and seen that you will be quite cozy with your tools for a little while . . . so why not start smaller with a stroage unit/box for all your neat planes, saws, scraprers, etc. You can practice your skills on that and fine tune your skills with the bookcase.

Just my $0.03


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Actually, I've got three projects I'm wanting to do. One is a storage bench for my 10 year old sister-in-law that will serve as her hope chest. The bookcase for my Mom is another one. The third is a case for my father-in-law's Native American flute. All three of these have a self imposed deadline of Christmas 2008, so there's a lot of time. However, I probably won't be into the shop until March, so that only gives me 9 months. Luckily, if I had to pare it down to just one project, it would be the storage bench. Her family plans on giving her stuff for her hope chest starting next Christmas. It just seems logical that she should have something to put that stuff in, right? 

My first project will definitely be my workbench, followed by some form of tool storage system. I'm just not sure yet what I want to do, though Pop Wood's plans for the Benjamin Seaton chest has me intrigued


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Let 'er rip TC. Nothing to fear but fear itself. And if it goes south, it ends up slightly smaller than planned (trim off the flub and go at again. If the joinery is an issue, don't forget that no less a light than Todd Clippinger has shown us that pocket joinery ain't cheatin' where it don't show. Get a Kreg jig and you're two-thirds of the way home.
Can't wait for your project blogs. As Karson or Tom(Mot) might say NPDH (No pictures, didn't happen).


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Fair enough Douglas! I've been other places were no pics = nothing happened, so I can totally deal with that 

I'm still kicking around joinery methods on all the projects, with few actually settled on. For the storage bench, it'll mostly be loose tenons. On the flute box, I'm still kicking around a few ideas, but dovetails seem appropriate. If I feel REALLY froggie, I might go mitered dovetails, but only have actually having practiced it a few times first 

As for the bookcase…well, I know the shelves will be stopped dados, but other than that I'm still working on a LOT in my head. Luckily, I've got 12 months to figure it out


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Well get you camera working. At least take a picture of your plans. That way we know the way you are heading.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Think positive. Sometimes it helps to work on part of a project, rather than the project. The whole project can seem overwhelming, but the parts aren't so daunting.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Someone else here (MsDebbie?) recently said: How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time. Good advice.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...



and as for "errors".... they are just plan adaptations… you work around it, learn something new, and sometimes-the "flaw" becomes the highlight of the project, to be copied in the future.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Great advice folks! Thank you very much!

Karson, I'll have to scan the plans in then later today…just so folks know they exist 

Tom


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Just remember that the difference between an apprentice and a journeyman is nothing more than the number of mistakes one has had the opportunity to learn from.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Good point


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


When you can't go to the shop is a great time to go to the drawing board. Make scaled drawings or get in Sketchup. In Sketchup you can do everything except smell the wood. By making detailed plans, you can eliminate most of the problems or find and identify problem areas. If you have until March you can know those projects so intimately that construction will seem almost an after thought. Keep a journal of your thoughts concerning each project and you will start to get in the habit of good planning. Good luck. I can remember carving leather on the kitchen table because we were in an apartment. You can do it, we'll watch. LOL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Great Wide Open*
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


True. I'm trying to get to know Sketchup, but not having a whole lot of luck with getting it to do what I want it to do just yet. I'm probably going to spring for a book or something, since I suspect this will be a very important part of what I do


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*

My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.

One thing my Dad did try to do was teach me about working with wood. When I was a young child, I got a kid's workbench. It wasn't particularly sturdy, but it was real. It had a real front clamp and a peg board back with real tools. I tried a few small projects but nothing really happened. This was about the same time that Dad was trying to talk my mother into letting him get a Shopsmith. One tool that would do it all. Dad wanted it bad, and Mom just didn't believe that Dad would use it. He had a habit of getting started in something, throwing tons of money at it, then losing interest. I sometimes think that Dad got me the workbench for Christmas that year with the idea that it would convince Mom he was serious. It didn't work.

Mom and Dad split in 1995. I was in the Navy at the time, but about to get out. Mom and I were talking about my interest in woodworking, and the Shopsmith came up in conversation. She recalled how badly Dad wanted it, and how she felt that he should start building with the variety of tools he currently had. I remember the Shopsmith demonstrations that were held at the local mall. It was the coolest piece of equipment I had ever seen. It could do anything and everything. Still, Mom held her ground.

This got me thinking though. Could that purchase have gotten Dad into woodworking? If so, what would that have done to me? Dad had a habit of trying to teach me something, and getting me so flustered that I wasn't doing it right that I would never want to touch it again. I couldn't cut wood with my little saw from my workbench kit, and Dad would critique my technique. In truth, the saw may have just been dull. The chisels didn't work right either…they were dull too. All of this was right out of the box…and probably a cheap one at that. No wonder I had trouble with it. However, Dad said I wasn't sawing correctly.

Had Dad gotten that Shopsmtih, would I have been forever turned off from real woodworking? My brief exposure with hand tools didn't banish the though of hand tools from my mind in adulthood, but perhaps if Dad had become a serious woodworking, it might have. He might have insisted on me using the Shopsmith at some point. I might have found a talent for it, and worked with it for ages to come. I might have had an additional 20 years of practice with it. However, it's possible that I would never be here today, gathering my tools for a new workshop. Perhaps if he had, I wouldn't be interested in crafting fine furniture that the world has never seen before.

Who knows. However, right now I'm just happy to be where I'm at right now. In the grand scheme of things, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*
> 
> My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


Huh, I guess we'll never know.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*
> 
> My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


It is just my feeling, but if he really wanted to work wood rather than own a fancy tool her would have produced with what he had. My first piece of furniture was a 6 foot wide 8 foot high book case built with just a jig saw and a drill. Put together on the front porch. That sounds a lot like me and my dad. What I did get was an early interest.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*
> 
> My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

I have to agree with you. I'm going to make do with a 6×6 shop and I'm happy with that ultimately. I don't need a $2000-$3000 tool to build stuff.

Of course, I'm not telling my WIFE that


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*
> 
> My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


When I look at the musical instraments Woodenkitchen built in a motel room I'm pretty impressed with what we can do with less.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*
> 
> My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


isn't life interesting.. with the twists and turns… I believe that they turn out the way they are meant to…. there are so many times where I think that things would have been better if… and then I see all the positives that came out of it… "if that had happened, then I wouldn't have gotten to do this…"


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *False Start? Or Divine Intervention?*
> 
> My childhood was…unique. Now, before I get to far into this, let me let you know this won't be a post about how I had a crumby childhood or anything. It may be true at times, but it wasn't necessarily because of my parents. My mother was great, though a little odd. She was an artist though, and that seems to go with the territory there. My Dad was never a contender for Father of the Year, but he tried and that's what counts in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


Minus the shopsmith you just described my dad. Other than golf he would lose interest in things pretty quickly. My grandfather, on the other hand, was a craftsman, was patient, and liked to teach me. He built me a kid's workbench that got used until I went into the Navy. When he passed the whole family agreed I had first dibs on his tools. I still have a Toro drill press, circa about 1950.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Inching Closer to Building*

Every day, I'm a bit closer toward being able to finally build something! I want to finalize my workbench design. I want to get familiar enough with Sketchup that I can design some of the other stuff I have bouncing around in my head and see how they would work. And each day brings me just a bit closer to that.

Tomorrow I'll pull the trigger on a jointer plane I found at a killer price. Details will follow after thee purchase, just in case someone else things it's a good deal . I've got three old saws coming to me. I'm working on the router plan, and possibly the Veritas plow plane as well (needed for a particular project, as is the router plane). I'm just plain antsy right now!

Luckily, tomorrow morning I'll pull the trigger on Christopher Schwarz's book, and I'll probably drop a few extra pennies to get it faster. Gotta love Amazon Prime though…even if I keep the couple bucks to myself, it'll be here Tuesday. I don't know that I wanna wait that long though, you know?

Here are the projects I've got lined up in my head, not counting the workshop projects. I just have to get them on paper and/or in Sketchup:

1. Box for father-in-law's curly maple indian flute. He plays it and plays it well. He also transports it places in a cloth sleave. I'd hate for that beautiful flute to get damaged.

2. Storage bench for my sister-in-law. This will serve as her hope chest as well as be a neat piece of furniture. I'm hoping it will become a family heirloom for her children to cherish as well.

3. Bookcase for my Mom. She was going to build one herself, she even bought a table saw (cheap little Ryobi unfortunately). However, she physically just wouldn't be able to handle the lumber. That's OK. I look out for my Mom.

I hope to have the first two done by Christmas next year. The bookcase would be great to be done by then as well, but if not that's cool. Mom said she's not in any rush. However, I'm impatient. I want to be working on SOMETHING now. I guess I'll try and draw out the projects later and scan them so I can post them and get input from folks. Hope you good people don't mind


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Inching Closer to Building*
> 
> Every day, I'm a bit closer toward being able to finally build something! I want to finalize my workbench design. I want to get familiar enough with Sketchup that I can design some of the other stuff I have bouncing around in my head and see how they would work. And each day brings me just a bit closer to that.
> 
> ...


Exciting.

Think about if you haven't yet
1. Do your sketchups
2. Make a cut list
3. Make a plan of procedure consisting of the steps to build the projects and the tools needed. This is like building it out in your head one time. I try to do this even when I have a magazine or book's plan as they are never correct. 
4. You could also make some finish samples. If you know the finish to your projects ahead of building and have a written schedule, you will be more likely to complete the project.

Keep on posting.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Inching Closer to Building*
> 
> Every day, I'm a bit closer toward being able to finally build something! I want to finalize my workbench design. I want to get familiar enough with Sketchup that I can design some of the other stuff I have bouncing around in my head and see how they would work. And each day brings me just a bit closer to that.
> 
> ...


5. Get started


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Inching Closer to Building*
> 
> Every day, I'm a bit closer toward being able to finally build something! I want to finalize my workbench design. I want to get familiar enough with Sketchup that I can design some of the other stuff I have bouncing around in my head and see how they would work. And each day brings me just a bit closer to that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's kind of an important one, ain't it Gary?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Inching Closer to Building*
> 
> Every day, I'm a bit closer toward being able to finally build something! I want to finalize my workbench design. I want to get familiar enough with Sketchup that I can design some of the other stuff I have bouncing around in my head and see how they would work. And each day brings me just a bit closer to that.
> 
> ...


You know what Tomcat . . . what I find the most difficult is #5 . . . actually getting started. I can plan and plan, but at times actually getting to cut the wood is the most "difficult" step. But once the wood gets in my hands and the dust starts hitting the floor . . . its all smooth sailing.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Getting Antsy!*

So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!

I don't have a shop to use, but I'm antsy! I want to build something now! A tool chest, or something small and easy to move. I almost bought a Workmate yesterday just to have something to work with. I want to make some sawdust badly! The only reason I haven't jumped all over building my workbench yet is that I'm hoping it'll be heavy enough that moving it will be a pain, hence not wanting to start until I'm in the new place.

I was looking and red oak and thinking of the dovetail saw ripping a kerf-sized section into dust, of the chisel pealing away chunk after chunk, until POOF! A dovetail. Yeah, I've got delusional fantasies of perfect dovetails on the first attempt. I have this silly notion of making fantastic stuff on my first try. I have to get past this.

So, here's the plan. All my projects will get a first attempt with pine, since it's pretty cheap. Then, if it's suitable for use, I'll either give it to someone, or donate it to some charity. I'll be sure to finish it as well, because an unfinished piece just doesn't look right. However, I'm antsy now, so I suspect I'll be in Lowe's in the next couple of weeks, buying that Workmate and some pine.

Got to practice those dovetails, right?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


I feel for you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


so what do you need? A vice. A small chunk of wood and a saw, right?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


Pretty much. That and a place to actually use said vise, chunk of wood, and saw…though that could be anywhere 

Yeah, I've got to get the workmate…just to have something to mess with!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


I think he has been bitten…...the dreaded LJ bug strikes again.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


Yep…pretty much!


----------



## YooperCasey (Nov 27, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


I hear ya Tomcat, but trust me man, take your time and do the right thing! Chances are if you are in a big enough area to have a lowes and a home depot you probably have a woodworking club nearby. (I don't unfortunately) I'd check on that before buying the wrong crappy tool and ending up having to buy another one. I have a workmate.

It sucks.

It is anti-hand tool.

If it could wear a T-shirt, it would say "Lie-Nielsen is my arch-enemy!"

If I were you, buy some plywood, some 2X6's, good screws (GRK), and glue some hardboard to the top and use that instead. It will be more functional, last you longer, and it isn't evil.

I hear yer urge man, make the sawdust, but beware the crap tool monster! He is a sly creature.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


Yooper,

I hear you. I was only wanting the workmate for a month or two until I move into the new house. Then, my first project will be a full-on workbench. I just don't want to build something substantial that will have to be moved in a couple months, you know?

I appreciate the assessment of the workmate though. Now I'm glad I didn't waste the money 

As for woodworking clubs, I haven't found any around here, and I've been looking. There's a statewide guild, but they seem to be mostly folks out of Atlanta, which is 3 hours away. Still, I'm definitely going to see what I can find. Perhaps this search will be more fruitful!

Thanks!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


Check out Thuan's shop. You can start making sawdust now, just not on a huge scale.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


rikkor,

Thanks for letting me know about Thuan! Very interesting set-up he's got!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


A workmate does make a good place to lay tools. I do not like the pressboard top. I will be replacing mine with 2×6 to make it a bit more stable.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm with the others, the workmate is a great dust and tool collector - it's not much to work with. I suggest using this time to learn sharpening chisels and plane irons. Get a set of stones and start to work, by the time you move into the new place you'll have a good understanding of sharpening and some sharp tools to work with.

Another small tool you could get and use right away is a scroll saw. I know that some don't see a scroll as real woodworking - but it really is. You can incorporate a lot of scrolling into some very nice projects that would be dull without the detail from the scroll saw.

You could also get some basic carving tools and teach yourself a bit of relief carving. This way when you get that first big piece started you can add some nice detail to it.

lots and lots of things to do before you move.!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Getting Antsy!*
> 
> So, yesterday found me in both Lowe's and Home Depot. I finally found Home Depot's selection of non-construction wood. I also found Lowe's oak and birch plywood. Why was I wandering through these sections? Because I'm getting pretty damn impatient!!!!
> 
> ...


I love the workmate. No regret purchase.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Essential" Shop Machines?*

I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?

*es·sen·tial /əˈsɛnʃəl/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[uh-sen-shuhl] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-adjective
1. absolutely necessary; indispensable: Discipline is essential in an army.
2. pertaining to or constituting the essence of a thing.
3. noting or containing an essence of a plant, drug, etc.
4. being such by its very nature or in the highest sense; natural; spontaneous: essential happiness.
5. Mathematics.
a. (of a singularity of a function of a complex variable) noting that the Laurent series at the point has an infinite number of terms with negative powers.
b. (of a discontinuity) noting that the function is discontinuous and has no limit at the point. Compare removable (def. 2).
-noun
6. a basic, indispensable, or necessary element; chief point: Concentrate on essentials rather than details.*

The first and the sixth definition are the key ones. They both indication that, if a power jointer is essential, that woodworking can not be done without one. But I think we can all agree that the implication is simply incorrect. It's not essential. Essential for a production shop to be competitive? Sure, I can agree with that. But for the hobbiest? I just don't think it's essential.

Now, don't get me wrong. I would love to have a nice, beefy jointer and planer to match. But I just don't have the room. If I did, I'd probably have all the "essential" equipment like a table saw, the jointer and planer, the router table, the mortiser, etc. But I don't. I have a hole that is smaller than some folks on LJ's wood storage! Maybe in time I can get to where I can set up a bigger shop, but that time is far, far away.

In the mean time, articles that talk about "essential" shop equipment can be discouraging for someone just starting out. All of these "essential" tools cost significant money for a decent quality machine. The thing is, furniture has been made for a couple of millenniums and these "essential" machines have only been a round a faction of a percentage of that time.

And please don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing machines. Like I said, I only wish I had the shop to have them myself. The issue for me is just the term "essential". It's like I tell my wife Jennifer, breathing is essential. Food and water are essential. That new purse? Not essential…it's just damn nice to have. That's right before I hand over my wallet and she gets the purse anyways…but it was never essential!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


Good point. However, I don't discourage the wife too much when she tells me a new pair of shoes is essential. Instead I use that misunderstanding to inform her that the new sander is essential. While I agree that too many words have been over used and watered down to the point of being meaningless, I think using that can be a very good strategy with the Mrs. ;-)


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on what you want to get out of wood working.
For some, the end product is what is important. For others it is the journey.
For me it is a combination of the two.

For those that are more interested in the product, these machines are essential to them.
I myself think the table saw, jointer, planer and a few other machines are essential,
since they help me get to where I want to be in a timely manner, for some projects.
Other projects are crafted around the journey foremost, and the project almost as an
afterthought. I could go without the 'essential' machines on these.

I enjoy hand cutting dovetails even though I have routers and jigs that make it
super easy and quick. But I don't always use a dovetailing saw to cut them.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


The issue is though, the machines aren't "essential" to have. They're just essential to do the job quickly. They may be essential to enjoy woodworking for some folks. But I take issue with the suggestion that they're essential for all. Besides, those things are expensive!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with rpmurphy in that the definition of essential is a relative term. For instance I am more comfortable using power tools than I am hand tools. Not that I am knocking hand tools but I simply would rather shoot 45 miters on my sliding miter saw or table saw rather than using a plane and a shooting board. If I had to use only hand tools I could not imagine enjoying the experience of working with wood the way I do now. Given such I probably would give up the hobby and pursue something more enjoyable (golf maybe). I admire and respect those who choose to pursue the skills necessary to use hand tools but that is simply not for me personally. So, in that respect, power tools are essential for me to stay on my woodworking journey. There are many ways to arrive at the end of the same journey and we do not all have to travel the same path. But irregardless of the path we take it is not an inexpensive journey in any case (a complete of good quality planes can easily run $1500 to $2000 just for the planes themselves).


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


I have yet to read that article. I logged in to their site but I can't seem to find it. I need to get this out of me.

Since the article is all about POWERED jointers, I would dare say that the author refers to the essentials of a MECHANIZED woodshop. And if we are to take a survey of al the jocks out here, they'd most probably agree that it is a basic and necessary element in a POWERED woodshop.

However, if the author generalizes that a powered jointer is indispensable to all woodworkers then I will probably stop reading anymore of his articles.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


I had a longer post here, but I guess folks just don't get what I'm saying. It's not "essential", it's just damn nice to have. It may make woodworking enjoyable for you, but it's not essential. It's really not…even in a powered shop, it's not absolutely essential. It's still something you should look at getting since it increases your options, but it's not essential.

Essentials are wood, something to cut the wood, something to make the wood flat, something to mark the wood, something to beat the hell out of the wood, and something to selectively remove parts of the wood…more or less.

Now, would this manner of woodworking be fun? For some, sure. For others, not so much. However, that is true whether your choice to cut the wood is a cabinet saw or a hand saw (to say nothing of points in between).

So why don't I put it this way: A powered jointer isn't essential, but one does need some way to make the wood flat, and a jointer is damn good way to do that.

That clarify where I'm coming from a bit better?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


Magazines also have a primary duty to advertisers. So there may be more than one reason to see them pushing jointers.

Essential or not (and I understand your point), I would not get rid of mine.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


I don't blame ya! If I had one, I wouldn't either!


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


Sticking to definition number 1 for essential you are correct, a power jointer is in no way essential to work wood.

In fact no particular tool is in any way essential, not a saw, a drill, glue, any kind of plane, hammer, chisel, anything. Hell, when I was a kid I used to rub popsicle sticks on the sidewalk to sharpen them up then bite them on the end to split them down the middle. Sounds like the only tools I needed was a strong set of choppers and a free section of sidewalk, no fancy metal tools for me.

What's that I hear, someone saying I'm just being over the top. Uh huh, that just sounds like a point of view. If a person wants to be a definition zealot I think they'd be hard pressed to find ANY tool that is ESSENTIAL.

On the other hand if you want to define wood working as being within a given set of parameters, such as quality, timeliness, cost, ease, etc. then different tools do become essential under different situations.

For the Mrs maybe a new purse isn't essential, but for someone in the fashion industry, modeling industry, or some other purse related industry it may well be that having a certain purse is absolutely essential. What is essential is dictated by the circumstances. Breathing, food, and water are only essential if you want to keep on living a healthy life. The Mrs having that new purse is absolutely essential if you want to keep on living a happy marriage 

edits to genericize


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


Actually, I agree with you about some of what you say. No tool is actually "essential", but something is needed to fulfill that role. You need to flatten and straighten a board, then a planer and a jointer are two great tools for that. So are hand planes. A rock would probably work eventually as well.

I am trying to say, and I didn't do a good job in my blog post at all of saying it, is that all that is essential is a tool that will do a specific role. You need to joint the edges and faces of a board. That is essential for X project. A jointer is merely *one* tool that will do the job, and in many instances it's probably the best for most folks. But I still don't think it's essential.

I'm definitely not setting up any kind of straw man here, and frankly I don't care if anyone replies, so it's not about my entertainment. It's simply my thoughts on this issue. If you don't agree, that's cool. And while I enjoy a good debate, calling me a "definition zealot" is definitely not real productive to discourse. Definitions are what they are. Ascribing different meanings to words makes communication difficult, which may be the whole issue I had with the Pop Wood article. Perhaps they were using a definition of essential that doesn't exist in the dictionary, nor do I use it myself, hence the confusion.

But whatever. I thought I had finally explained where I was coming from pretty well. I guess not.


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


I agree with you Tomcat, no specific tool is essential if there is another method, tool or way to accomplish
the same goal. No argument at all. For me, it is all about perspective though for an actual person who works
the wood. I have all sorts of hand tools, among my collection are planes, files, rasps etc. But for me, having
the powered tools can be an essential part of me enjoying the project I am working on.

From the original post, and it's intent, you are 100% correct. But you also made a broad statement, similar
(but on the opposite) of the author we are referring to.

I started my shop with a hand saw, coping saw, measuring tape and a hammer. And with these
tools I did 'o.k.'. After purchasing and learning to properly use some powered tools they have
since become an essential part of my personal wood worker experience, but this is not to imply that
my saws, hammer etc are also not an essential part of what I do.

Very thought provoking post, makes me re-think exactly what in my shop I can or can't live
without in the grander scheme of things.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


Thanks rpmurphy! You're right about the original post. I guess the article was the catalyst, but it's based on stuff I've been dealing with for a while. I sort of blew up, and this is the result. That's why I tried to clarify later on.

Thanks for understanding where I was coming from!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


My head hurts, now.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *"Essential" Shop Machines?*
> 
> I was just looking at Popular Woodworking's site a few minutes ago, and noticed they have an article this month on power jointers. The synopsis refers to the power jointer as "essential". However, have we really lost sight of what the word essential means?
> 
> ...


Like gizmodyne, I'd point out that as a subscriber to a magazine you are not the customer, you are the product. The advertisers are the customer.

And now that I have a tiny space for a full-time shop (as soon as we get the boxes currently in it unpacked), a jointer is actually further down the list for me than a planer, given that I can use a circular saw on a rail for edges up to 2" thick. Might try to justify one of those convertibles, though…


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*

It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.

You see, as a professional cabinet maker, he had to work quickly and efficiently to maximize his production. He couldn't spend all day cutting dados with a chisel. He needed a power tool that could knock it out in a couple of hours tops! Of course, to him, romantic notions of working with hand tools seems silly. However, most of us hand tool folks aren't doing this for a living. This is something many do to relax, and have some really nice furniture in our homes (hopefully). It's not necessarily something we're doing to make a profit on.

Further, I don't think all hand tool users necessarily have a romantic view of woodworking with these tools. There are folks like me who don't really have the space to house large machinery. There are folks who have to worry about noise for whatever reason. Sure, there are romantics too, but is that a bad thing? Romantics create poetry, music, art, literature…and apparently fine furniture and wonderful wood items as well.

Romanticism about woodworking can probably be found amongst the power tool users too. Perhaps they are all power, but they still use the 1950's table saw that was their father's. There's bigger and better out there, and they can house and afford these beasts. But Dad's table saw is still their choice, because it was Dad's.

I guess my point is, who cares if someone's view of using X type of tools is romantic? Romance is hardly a profane word. I know, I was in the Navy. We're experts on profane language! Instead, live and let live, and let the work speak for itself.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Good points, all.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Yes you will find all types of woodworkers out there. Some that only use power tools and some that only use hand tools. There is a growing number of woodworkers that use both. I think a blend will give you the right mix of speed and quality. Except when it comes to a lot sawing (ripping mostly), I think the idea of hand tools being slow is way off base. There are a lot hand tool operations that can be completed much faster than with a power tool. I think about how much time I spend setting up a cut and test cutting and still not getting it right on.

I'm still working towards completing a project, where I use only hand tools from start to finish. I see it as a test to see how far my hand tools skills have come. I don't think I will ever get rid of my power tools. I'm trying to use each tool (power or hand) for what it does best.

Through a friend, I was able to read a draft of a book by a local woodworker that only uses hand tools. He has not power tools what-so-ever. He's already said that he would like me and show me how he does his work. Hopefully in the next few weeks I can plan some time to go see him. It will interesting to see how someone works without any power.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I'm jealous! I'd definitely love to see someone work who uses no power! That would be great!

I plan on using some power, much like most folks who use power tools I imagine. However, they'll be limited due to space restrictions. A circular saw, a jig saw, drill, etc. However, I do plan to do a couple of projects with just hand tools…just to see.

Who knows. I may like it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


people walk their own paths and we are all doing it differently… enjoy your power tools.. enjoy your hand tools.. enjoy your carving.. enjoy your cabinet making.. enjoy your pyro…...... gosh just ENJOY!!!


----------



## RickR (Jan 18, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Apropos that this is my first post/comment on LJ.

I'm in much the same boat. I've got a ton of mechanic's tools, and numerous tools for home improvement (think electrical, plumbing, framing, etc.) But stuff that I would use to build nice things out of wood.. not so much. My first inclination is to get a table saw, and a router w/ table, and a drill press, and a band saw, and jointer, and a planer… you get the picture.

After I recover from the sticker shock, I start thinking about getting some nice hand tools - nice chisel set, some good planes, etc.

And once I again recover from sticker shock I begin thinking about what I would really build given the time, and what I really needed to do an acceptable job. Will I be building a highboy? No… But can I build something acceptable with some really basic stuff? Absolutely…

The question of "what tools do I need" is a loaded one. As Tomcat1066 implied - answering such a question without regard to the asker's budget, space limitations, skill level, and most importantly intentions is really a disservice. I've decided that in lieu of asking such questions I should first answer some of the others (what I want to spend, what do I want to create, where would I do such work) and look at what others have built with similar limitations and intentions. That's where I think LJ is a great resource for that. Whether it's a romantic notion or not is not really relevant. Respecting the askers situation and what they want to do without judging is likely the best response one can give.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Rick,

I'm still a newbie, so I can completely relate. As for the sticker shock, I find myself sliding down the slippery slope of old tools. Everything I buy, I plan on using. However, I get quality saws for about $8.00 a pop that just require a little work on my part. Same thing with planes. Unfortunately, there's just no stopping now! 

Thanks for making this thread your first post!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


My background and approach to woodworking is from remodeling. Therefore power tools are the mode of operation. I have some basic planes and I haven't used them in 2 years. I use my hand chisels and card scraper in addition to my power tools endlessly and without shame.

Many believe that somehow power tools are rough and can't be tamed like a handplane. You must have mastery over your power tools just as any hand tool. I constantly strive to achieve technical perfection, but I need to make money. Power tools get me there.

My work speaks for itself.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Good point Todd. Mastery is needed for either type of tool.

As a professional though, you have needs that must take priority over anything else, and that's putting food on your table. However, it sounds like you have a somewhat romantic view of woodworking in general, be it with power tools or hand tools. I have to admit…I like it


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


I can't help it, I still have a very romantic view of woodworking. It is just tempered with harsh reality.

I do believe that you can become quite proficient and skilled at running a hand plane and dovetail saw. I don't have the time for that mastery. If you are forced to use it then I imagine you could get pretty quick at it.

I don't believe there should be such a dichotomous view of hand and power tools. There is always more than one way to perform any given task in the shop.

I give my views and techniques for others to ponder and decide for themselves.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Interesting topic. Most of my tools were handed down to me by my father-in-law. He was so much of a "tool romantic" that he enjoys spending an entire day "properly" sharpening a chisel and learning the entire history of chisels more than actually using the tool to produce something. He knows more about traditional and contemporary woodworking tools and methods than almost anybody I know but he has produced very little in his life and has little desire to do so anyway. He just likes and appreciates the craft of it.

He and I both love tools but in some ways we are very different. Although I have a deep appreciation for the history and the old methods of woodworking, my goal is to produce woodwork, not to romanticize with the tool. Even he admits that I have a very practical approach.

I am open to new or old ways of doing things and try to learn as many different methods as I can. I try to incorporate hand tool use into my woodworking as I learn more about them. And the more I learn, the more uses I find for hand tools which actually outperform power tools in time and effort. But power tools, like Todd said, get the job done.

On the other hand, I must admit, I am very romantic about my radial arm saw. Here is an example of one tool which is probably used more because of it's "character" than it's practicality. I just really like it. But other than that, most of my romance is hanging on the wall (just out of reach) in the form of my small antique tool collection.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Blake,

I just read the post on your radial arm saw. I'd be a romantic about that bad boy too! A cool tool with a cool story! It just doesn't get any better than that, now does it? 

I'll be honest…I'm a fair amount jealous of that bad boy! I don't care HOW much power it has!

Todd,

I think we're in complete agreement. Different strokes for different folks, but the result can be great either way .


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


I would say that the best bet is to learn to use what you have to the best of your ability. If you only have hand tools use them. The artistry is not in the tool but in the mind and translated to the hands. I once bought a ranch and didn't have much leftover. I asked myself what I HAD to have to run cows on this place. I had grass and water. I needed good horses, lots of catch ropes and salt. Some barbed wire and some staples rounded it out. All that and a lot of thinking and tough. I guess it worked. I tripled my money on the place in three years.
I make no distiction between power tools and hand tools, I use what will work best. Many times I can do it with a hand plane in less time than it would take to set up a power tool.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Just what I love about LJ, the diversity.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Horses for courses I'd say. As I see it, either views are perfectly fine, you just need to know what are your priorities and which approach would you like to take on the craft. As some have said above, there are people who enjoy as much, or even more, tuning a chisel or flattening a sharpening stone than using that same tool to produce a fine piece of furniture. Those are the romantics who do it for the sake of their own pleasure, relaxation or whatever you wanna call it. Then there are the pros or, simply, the pragmatic ones who want to produce something beautiful that demands to be looked at and touched. Those would often privilege the end product, the goal over the process in itself and will be perfectly happy working with either power tools of a mix of them and hand tools. I guess I rather fall on this last category but this doesn't mean I despise the former. Is the same approach I take on computing. I use Macs because they just work and are transparent. I don't want to spend hours tweaking a Win machine to get it doing the job I need the way I want, I just want it to make my life easier. Been there, done that (for more than twenty years) and got the T-shirt. And I don't want another one, thanks. Then, if you like to tweak and fiddle around with the machine itself pass the Mac, got a PC. And this is equally fine if this is what you wanna do.

Don't forget one thing though: power tools weren't created only for speed but also-and specially-for easing the burden of some repetitive tasks AND for accuracy and repeatability of results.

As many of you know I have no proper shop nowadays so I have done things like cutting and trimming long sliding dovetails by hand with a dozuki saw, a couple of chisels and no workbench or clamps whatsoever (other than my feet!). I can tell you, not only is this a freaking boring repetitively long task but the results would never be neither the same nor as good as with a router and 5 minutes to spare. Not to talk about the unavoidable bunch of small injuries related to the chisels and the no-clamping technique. It is not in vain that the telltale sign of a great handcrafted piece are the slight imperfections it contains. You can look at them in a romantic way with your pink spectacles on but they ARE imperfections anyway… and some customers are not that romantic when holding the checkbook in one hand and the blue tape on the other!

As I started saying: horses for courses. I do love the "imperfect" handmade pieces and admire the guys of the 17th that were able to produce a Highboy with no power at all-don't forget that the craftsman weren't alone either, a small army of apprentices had to swallow the worse tasks that the master was just "too good" to do, as any famous chef does nowadays inside the kitchen-. I think those imperfections add character to SOME pieces but I wouldn't accept them in a contemporary-styled piece of furniture.

My take on this is plain and pragmatic: use the best tool for each task at hand and don't bother to think whether it has a cord behind or not. I bet this same debate has been-and will be-going on for centuries and it has no definite answer to it. Sure enough lots of those same craftsman we idealize today for their fine mastering of hand tools were thrilled when Sister Tabitha came with the circular saw and turned around the minds of the Shaker community. Heresy for some, Heaven's gift for others… who cares? If you like them use them, otherwise forget them.

Live and let live I guess. And I'm happy to see so many respectful opinions among us LumberJocks, I didn't expect anything else frankly.

Now let's make some saw dust. Gentlemen, start your engines… err… or sharpen your chisels, whatever! ;o)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Whoa there! The respect for one another is getting out of control here! How about a little intolerance?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


I use both hand tools and power tools. My big interest is building stringed instruments, which suggests a lot of hand work, but there's a place for power (jointer, planer, bandsaw, drum sander) too.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Todd,

We don't need any of your mess in here!!!!!

Better


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


I've been woodworking for 30 years. I own one hand plane and i probably go a year and find a total of 4 minutes that i might need it.
I have to agree with Todd about the "harsh reality" thing. 
Woodworking in all its facets can be worlds apart. With a background in Architectural Woodwork, i walk into a chair makers shop and feel like i'm on another planet. A planet where claustrophobia will set in quickly if i'm not careful. We're talking a guy that spends half his work life in a 5 foot radius. A guy in such cramped quarters you can just tell he may have never had to joint and plane a 16 foot board in his life. Jigs, Jigs and more Jigs! And just how many different types of wooden mallets does it take to build a frickin chair to sit in anyway???
Now that i've vented…No disrespect meant to my dear chairmaking brothers!!! There are those pattern making guys in foundries that come from other universes and make a chairmaker look normal!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


I once built saddles in a 8 foot by 8 foot cubby hole in a big shop. I couldn't even see a window. since then I have made sure that I have a large space to work in. I might only work in a 8×8 space but I can at least see out.

My saddle shop has one electric motor on a small sewing machine. Every thing else is done by hand or foot. My harness stitcher is run by pedals and man-power. I guess I'm "Into" hand tools. LOL


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Tomcat,

Very interesting post and good points made - especially the one about just as much romantiism that goes on with power tools! I think I agree with just about everything that was said inthe replies. There are many ways to do things and each person may have a different "path" to reaching his destination As some have said, not all people may even have a destination in mind.

I actually wrote a post on this subject on my blog a while back. You can have a look at it *here*.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


A power man, but starting to use some hand tools to make things fit. The old measure once cut twice concept fits in and parts might be a little small so it's easier to gut a little big and fit it into the space using a little hand finesse.

Great post.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


I like a little hand tool work.. Probably 15- 20%.

Shoulder plane for cleaning up tenon joints.
Block Planes for chamfers, and fitting drawer parts, and cleaning up joints.
Chisels for cutting through mortises, cleaning up router work, paring joints. 
Japanese pull saw for all kinds of nonsense.
Flush Cut saw for dowels.
I like to cut trim miters with a hand miter box.

Many times these tasks are much quicker than setting up or getting out a power tool. I rarely use the round over bits anymore I just ease the edges with sandpaper or block plane.

Some tasks take too long though. I agree with Jojo… they would have passed them on to the apprentice.

Best available tool for the job. That said.. It is fun to plane.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


As I have travelled back and forth from Montana to Ohio the last 4 1/2 years I took the opportunity to study furniture makers big and small.

The quality output of a power tool is misrepresented by people making bad decisions in a high production factory.

Quality is achieved is by making good decisions about what wood to use or not and where to use it. When a craftsman in a small shop makes furniture he tends to take more time to make the good aesthetic decisions.

Thos. Moser and Stickley are 2 of my favorite companies. They have been able to successfully blend a high level of craftsmanship with industrial power tools. They are capturing the best of both worlds, profit (for survival) and quality.

The fact is that they slow down enough to make a better decision, but they let the machinery do the laborious tasks at industrial machinery speed.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Tomcat,

I'm pretty much in the camp with the "to each his own" folks. This said, I originally got into woodworking as a stress reliever and to fulfill the need for a creative outlet. I had visions of coming home to work on some project and having to go slower due to the learning curve and the therapy this could provide me. However, in my haste, I became intoxicated by the allure of the power tool and the ability to get that precision JoJo mentions. (I like attention to detail. I like it too much sometimes.) Due the good fortune of a couple of years of generous bonuses from my employer I have been able to tool up my shop quite nicely. This includes some hand tools but I did not pursue those purchases with the same intensity as I did with my power tools. Aside from my block planes, my other hand tools have not been used as much as originally intended.

In hindsight, I think I went about it a little backwards by not focusing on patience and hand skills first. But, the path I took likely had a direct relationship to the other forces in my life at the time so it is what it is. At least I am following a path, however meandering it may be.

Now, for reasons such as less 'need' for quick execution, and the harsh cold of Minnesota winters, I am working mostly with my hand tools in my home until the spring thaw. I think I will use my tools of the man-power variety much more going forward but I'll not give up my other toys. I'm just realizing my original vision of the satisfaction a person can get from traditional tools. So much so that I'm attempting to make a simple box, completely sans electricity for my entry in the "Not Just Any Box" Winter Challenge. I've been considering a blog on the subject and have been documenting the process with photos. Thanks to this discussion, I have the additional inspiration I need to start writing it.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


Wow! I never figured so many people would read this, and the discussion has been great. Obviously, I hope this continues.

As I've said before, I don't think there's a right answer for how to do something. Even from a power tool perspective, something like a dado has a lot of options. A dado stack on the table saw, a dado stack on the radial arm saw, the router, all options for putting a 90 degree ditch in wood.

That's the interesting thing about woodworking, at least to me. Say we all made a table of the exact same design. We had detailed plans, but no instructions so we had to figure out the how on our own (not to hard to imagine really). Now, let's say we all posted the projects after they were completed and laid out the how then. What you'd have is damn near as many variations as you have people doing the project.

That's why it kind of gets to me when people try to push someone toward one extreme or the other. With no 100% right answers, why insist that your's is right? Luckily, that's just not happening here.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *A Romanticized View of Hand Tools?*
> 
> It happens from time to time, a new woodworker asks the inevitable question. The question is what tools are the bare minimum needed to produce quality work. Depending on the particular forum (i.e. internet forums), he'll get different answers. Recently, this question was asked in the Neanderthal forum of one of the bigger sites. The person wanted to know about hand tools. Now, normally, the answers are tools like a #4, #5, #7 planes, chisels, etc. This time, however, someone responded about the romanticized view of hand tools many of us have. He has a relative who is a retired cabinet maker who gives the verbal smack down when this person gets a bit to misty-eyed about the past. He advised power tools like a planer and a jointer. Probably $500-$600 worth of machinery to start with, without even finding out if the new woodworker had the budget or space to house such equipment.
> 
> ...


The worm forgives the plow and doesn't care what pulls it. The wood doesn't care how it was shaped, only the quality counts.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Boundaries*

For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?

Honestly, I don't know. However, as of tonight, I throw off all boundaries that are NOT involved in the laws of physics or other such things. If I want to build a Chippendale Highboy, so be it. I'll build one. I'm sure I can sell it off later, so what does it matter if Jennifer doesn't want something like that in the house? If I want to build a piece of wood art, with no useful purpose whatsoever, who cares? OK, who *other* than Jennifer cares? No one, that's who.

You see, I was raised by an artist. My mother taught me at an early age to push boundaries. I didn't have a coloring book until I was 8 years old, because my mother wanted me to be creative, not be taught to operate "inside the lines". With an art background like this, why would I set boundaries for myself? Wood can be an artistic medium, and fine furniture can be a medium as well. Mission style furniture is art. Chippendale is art. Funky yet functional stuff can be art as well.

Why not embrace the art? I know I am. Let's just see what happens


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Booooorn Freeeeee! Go for it Tom (Just don't pee into the wind).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Great Tom. I've followed a few plans and designed my own. Most items have been requested items. So nothing made for Art's sake.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


I saw your first line "I have been setting boundaries" and I thought "WHY?"

The only boundaries I follow are as you stated, the laws of physics. My other boundaries are the given space a piece goes in and style parameters by the clients. These are enough boundaries.

I encourage you to be free. Join me in the field of creativity with no boundaries, no barbed fences to contain and stifle the imagination!

WAHOOO!


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


I suppose we are currently obligated to follow the "laws" of physics but I'm still trying to find a way around them. Who wouldn't want a floating coffee table or a piece of wood that was impossibly thin and strong? I'll let you guys know if I get around any of these "laws" and how I did it. 
I wouldn't hold your breath though.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Go, Cat. Go!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Thanks folks! I guess part of the reason I was setting boundaries was because it seems like people do it all the time. For example, someone just builds mission furniture. It seems like they've set a boundary that they're not willing to cross.

What I have to keep in mind is that a) just because they set a boundary, doesn't make it obligatory. B) Perhaps they just LIKE that style of furniture, or C) Perhaps they don't have it in them to branch out!

I guess I like seeing rules and order in things. Perhaps "like" is the wrong word. Instead, I'm probably just comfortable seeing them there. However, I want to create. Nothing ventured is nothing gained, so why venture into shallow waters?

Thanks folks! Good to know folks here got my back


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Boundaries! We don't need no stinkin' boundaries. Make whatever strikes your fancy. Whatever style I use is not the result of a definition as much as it is a limit of my current skill set, and that will change. If I don't have a place for it, then I follow my father's advice and give it to somebody who does. Fortunately, this is not my livelihood.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Russel,

That is EXACTLY what I'm planning on doing. I figured I could donate some to local charity auctions, church groups, friends, family, the list goes on and on. Maybe one day, I might see about selling a piece, just to test the waters.

The funny thing is, I don't think I could take commissions. WAY to many boundaries!!!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


sounds to me like you just past through sort of lumberjock puberty ! lol go for it man , boundaries are for convicted felons !


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


sometimes a boundary is the catalyst for change… knowing opens the doors to the unknown… the boundary gives you the place to put your feet as you stretch yourself and push yourself outside the box.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Great idea. don't forget common sense and good design and don't squat with yer spurs on!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


I swim in some pretty deep waters with the high-end commissions. The risk factor is incredibly high on them.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Boundaries*
> 
> For some time, I have been setting boundaries for myself. What kind of furniture I would do, and what I wouldn't do. What materials I would work with, which ones I wouldn't. Even what kind of tools I would use (although tiny shop space sort of made me have to set this boundary). Even though there are no set rules on most of this stuff, I still seemed to want boundaries. Why?
> 
> ...


Honestly Todd, I had no idea there was a high risk factor on commissions like that. I'd have figured them as a much safer bet than building on spec like I'm talking about doing.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Woodworking for Women?*

I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.

Frankly, this title bugs the hell out of me. First, there is the implication that women are more likely to be interested in things like organizers rather than coffee tables. Now, I'll be the first to admit that might be a hypersensitive reaction, but here's the thing…why specify "woodworking for women"? Why not just call it Easy to Make Organizers and leave it there? I know I could use more organization in my life, but hopefully they have an Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Guys floating around also.

As a guy, perhaps I'm missing the boat here. Are women different in some way where they need a different set of instructions to build something? Are women wired in some way where they need to be taught how to do a dovetail in a different way? Honestly, I don't get it…is there some difference that I'm missing?

Male or female, woodworkers are woodworkers. Techniques are the same, the materials are the same, and the designs are often the same. If you take a man and a woman with the same experience level, give them both some lumber and some plans, some tools, and let them loose, they are both going to produce the piece. Any differences between them will probably be because of the individuals in quesition, rather than which bathroom they go into at Cracker Barrel.

Perhaps the "Woodworking for Women" is less threatening to some women? If so, then perhaps the problem isn't the title, but that the idea that a woman can't pursue a "man's" activity is still floating around. Before my son was born, I joked that if it was a boy, he would be a Noble Prize winning physicist. If it was a girl, she would become the starting quarterback for the Atlanta Falcon's. Here's the thing…I'm one of those wierd people who actually think a girl can be a football player. So it's hard for me to wrap my head around the idea that women need seperate books for woodworking, or that magazines for women woodworkers should focus on small projects like plant stands instead of dining room sets.

I honestly don't understand it. If someone does understand it, please explain it to me. There are far to many women who's stuff kicks my butt for me to think there's some difference requiring seperate books, or that women require easy projects (see here for examples). I'm sorry, but I just can't buy it. The wood don't care what's in my underwear, just how I work it.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


They teach a class at the local Woodcraft store called, "Box Making for Women" about once every other month.

Every five or six months, they'll teach a more general class, called "Box Making".

That's always bugged me a bit, from the perspective of a guy. How much trouble would Woodcraft get into if they offered a class called, "Box Making for Men"?

Upon further reflection, I can see the other point of view. Maybe the reason for having a separate instructional class for women would be to avoid the testosterone-filled atmosphere that might be created in a woodworking class full of men, all talking about the quantity and quality of woodworking tools they have and want to buy. It can get a bit intimidating, I must say, at our monthly woodworker's guild meeting with 60 guys all talking wood and tools.

But to reference your example, I'm not really sure why there would be a need for a separate BOOK for women. Hopefully there are female lumberjocks who are just as offended by this title as you.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


A left-over from a hopefully by-gone era.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


I can understand the classes. The intimidation of being the only woman around a strange group of men can be something else. I've found myself as the only guy around a strange group of women, and I felt a little like a fish out of water myself. But, like you, books? Why?

Honestly, I just don't get it. It's like having a book called Wearing Underwear for People Named Jones or something.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


One it's about marketing. two it's about the fact that some women are really intimidated by a room full of men. This is why they have women only gyms, you'll neve find a male only gym. I instructors wife teaches woodworking for women classes. But I really think it's all about marketing to women. How many women are going to pick fine woodworking. But if it's fine woodworking for women, they might think hmm.. I like woodworking. Just my thoughts


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Kaleo,

I guess I can see that. I guess the part that annoys me most is that the projects shown tend to be pretty basic, rather than something like a nightstand or an end table, which I have in one several of my books for beginner woodworkers. I have this one book put out by Stanley that is all hand tools (Stanley hand tools at that) and it has some pretty decent projects.

Maybe it's just me, but the books just seem insulting to women in my mind.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Tomcat--it all comes down to marketing and a mindset that women still can't do things like men can. We can't wrap ourselves around the complex workings of those spinny things that go around and around and make lots of noise and can get us dirty and sweaty. Oh yuck! The thing that really amazes me is that Woodworking for Women magazine (no longer in publication thankfully) was edited by a woman who obviously had no clue about woodworking. We have to have special magazines and books because we only want things that are cute and cudely and take only minimal skills to make. The more difficult things call for having a man there to help you with the more difficulty tasks. If they put all those things in the "mens" magazines the men would get mad. So they give us our special things.

Some of the most talented woodworkers / designers out there are women. Some of the best cooks in the world are men. Yet the sterotypes still persist that women can't be a good woodworker and a man can't be a good cook. It's getting better with people like you who are recognizing that what you wear and where you take rest stops does not hinder your ability to do anything.

Now with all that said. As was posted above there are many places where you can get "women's only" classes and they don't advertise "men only" classes. Yep, still won't get sued for "women's only." I confess to being someone who teaches (or actually has taught - I've not taught for a year or so) women's only classes. Most younger women have no issues taking "mixed" classes and can hold their own with men. I am often the only woman in a class of men. But there are a lot of older ladies that would be to intimated to take classes if they had to mix with the men because they have always been told, can't do that, stay away from my tools, you can help me finish or sand, etc. The older ladies are usually the ones in my class. When the younger ladies take my class it's because they don't want to deal with men who treat them as though they should not be there.

I can't tell you the number of times I've been the only woman in a class (I tried to figure out how many I've taken - has to be close to 30 classes) only to be treated like I knew nothing, could not possibly grasp the subject matter, could not keep up physically, etc. etc. There is always one man in the group who was like this. To the credit of most of the other guys, the one was usually set straight. But the one can sometimes really sour the experience. It took a while for me to learn how to deal with this one guy in every class. So now, when the instructor introduces himself (usually a guy) and asks us to say who were are and why we're there - I say, "I'm Betsy, here to learn so and so, so that I can take the technique and teach the technique in the classes that I teach." That kind of sets the table that I may know more than what they think I do. Since I've started doing that I've not had any problems with the smart guy.

oh I digress. Long and short, the wood doesn't care who is cutting it. The marketers just can't figure that out. When they do I'll be the first in line to do a cartwheel and cheer ( ohhhh that's so "womanly" ;=) )

This is debate that will go on as long as there are men and women. It's like a circle - there is no beginning and no end.

Hopefully we will all learn to accept everyone else. Lumberjocks is the first site that I've felt like an complete equal with the guys. And that's a high compliment to everyone here.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Betsy,

Thanks for your input on this issue. Woodworking for Women Magazine was one such place I had heard about the basic and somewhat ridiculous projects that sounded like they would be more appropriate in a Woodworking for Kids magazine.

I totally agree with you about how women only classes serve a true function. It's sad that they do, both that some women aren't comfortable taking a mixed class and that some men seem to think that a woman in the class doesn't actually know anything. The pathetic thing is that these same men would treat me at first glance as being more experienced than you, even though I know jack and admit it, and you're an instructor in your own right. It's truly sad that these people still exist and possess this mindset.

As far as I'm concerned, I can't look at a piece and tell you the gender of the person who made it. I seriously doubt anyone else could either. And personally, I like it that way!

Thanks again for your voice on this blog. I really wanted to hear from some of the ladies on this one, since it doesn't actually affect me directly (though it could my wife who's toyed with the idea of woodworking in the past).


----------



## tat2grl (Dec 29, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


When I'm in the bookstore and see books titled like "Woodworking for Women" or "Car Maintainence for Women" I try to hide it…lol. I'm insulted by it, but I think I'm of a different mindset than the average female. I understand the all female gyms. Some women are embarrased about their size or weight and prefer to exercise with only women. But to market books just to women is just sloppy. Reminds me of high school. Home Ec. for girls, shop for boys. Even then I didn't understand that line of thinking. Shouldn't boys learn how to sew and cook and shouldn't girls learn how to fix lamps? I even tried to take shop and the school wouldn't let me, even though my argument was convincing to the teacher. My 13 year old son knows how to sew on a button and do his laundry and my 18 year old daughter will know how to check the fluids in the vehicle and change a tire before she's even allowed to get behind the wheel of a car. I think marketing should enter the 21st centruy and gear books, etc to the beginner and not the gender.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Actually, I enjoyed Home Ec. But then again, I'm the guy cleaning saws while cooking spaghetti sauce. Mine takes all day.

Yes, the sauce and the saws


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


A good discussion. 
It's all been said already. We are unfortunately still a sexist society, where women are either made to feel uncomfortable in a "traditionally male-oriented" activity or they have residual feelings of the effect and don't feel comfortable asking basic questions or making mistakes in front of men. We've come a long way but still have a way to go.

As for the magazines: pure marketing strategies which reinforces the sexist viewpoint. It's media messages such as these that keep "women in their place", keeping sexism alive.

(PS. You got me so riled up that I tipped my cup over and spilled the contents all over my computer mouse and table….I then, while mopping it up, dropped the cloth into my fish tank which sits underneath my table (fish are from my outdoor pond)... )


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Oops! Sorry Debbie! That was DEFINITELY not my intent!

As for being riled up, I can relate. My wife AND mother have heard my tirades on this! It's a shame that women are somehow looked at as improper for being woodworkers.

Maybe someday we can all sit back and remember how this USED to be an issue, and may my decedents never feel that way about pursuing an activity they want to learn!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


here, here!

I saw a video clip of one of Ms. Clinton's speeches where a guy stood up and yelled "iron my shirts". ... we still have a long way to go.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Oh my God! I didn't hear anything about that, but I'm not surprised it happened.

You're right. We still have a long way to go


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


I just hope that the LOML doesn't see that book-I don't want to hear the rant.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Women still feel intimidated with certian aspects of our daily endeavours.
If a title gives them the confidence to try something new then good.
BTW, it's just another vertical market:
Cooking for men.
Cooking for couples.
Cooking for woodworkers.
And the now famous - Non-Gendered titles. ... for Dummies 
Etc etc.

Bob


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Bob. No offense, but wouldn't a simple "beginner's" book accomplish the same thing? There's something inherently sad about a world where books like these are even remotely tolerated. Not only that, but most of these projects are more "craftsy" projects that the type of projects you find in non-gender specific woodworking books. Planters with butt joints and finish nails, rather than dovetails or rabbets, seem to me to show that woman aren't capable of learning more difficult joinery.

Besides, Tauton's Getting Started in Woodworking series consists of four title. Two of them are written by a woman, and in my opinion they're two of the best in the series. Personally, I'd think they'd do more to remove intimidation than rudimentary projects that don't progress one's skill.

But that could just be me talking here.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


a generic book with a picture of a woman woodworker on the front should do the trick.

On the surface it really doesn't look like a big deal, but when you see that we are still clinging to our old sexists ways then such marketing techniques just keep the old stigma alive.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Tomcat said- "I'm sorry Bob. No offense, but wouldn't a simple "beginner's" book accomplish the same thing?"

I really don't know Tom, I was just speculating like the rest here.

Perhaps publisher could tell us which format draws best.

Bob


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Fair point. I think this is something that will always bug me. I was raised to believe that anyone could do anything if they worked for it hard enough, so the implication that someone needs "special" instruction to build rudimentary projects that contain no challenge to them, just rubs me wrong, you know?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Tom, two things always amaze me when I go to the library:
1. The number of entirely uselless books that are in print.
2. The number of people checking them out.

It underwrites my suspicion that many folks don't think anymore. ;-)

Cheers
Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


me thinks you are right Bob… 
haha


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Woodworking for Women?*
> 
> I was just surfing through Amazon.com and came across this book called Easy to Make Organizers: Woodworking for Women. Now, I know I'm a guy, so perhaps I should just keep my mouth shut, but I suspect by now that some folks here realize that that is just not my style.
> 
> ...


Bob said "It underwrites my suspicion that many folks don't think anymore"

Well…I can't argue with that


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saws Aplenty*

Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.

Now, I've got two crosscut hand saws, a Disston D-8 and a Norvell-Shapleigh's Diamond Edge that looks like a Harvey Peace P-26 Crosscut. I also have my back saw, which looks to be a rip saw. I've also got a couple of Japanese saws, but they'll be relocated eventually. I'm looking to go western just for the easy of sharpening them myself. Obviously, this will not be enough. But how many of what do I need?

Well, I may be able to get away with just one more back saw that can handle crosscuts. However, I'm not so sure that it would serve as a long term solution. While I have no problem with adding to the collection, I'd also like to put together a set for my son as well, and it be complete enough that, in time, he will be able to build all his own projects without having to borrow from dear old Dad. First though, he's only 6, so I have time to put together a set for him, but when a question gets into my head like this, I really find the only thing I can do to stop the voices in my head are to answer their question.

Where should I go for an answer though? Everyone has their own opinions, including the idea that one should have two saws of each type, rip and crosscut. Sound reasoning to be sure. However, I read recently that the cabinetmaker's shop at Colonial Williamsburg doesn't have a single crosscut saw in house. Instead, everything is filed rip and just kept very sharp. Apparently, a sharp rip saw can make crosscuts. Something for me to think about. But that still doesn't fully answer my questions.

Wenzloff & Sons, on the other hand, sort of does. For those of you who aren't familiar with them, they are one of the finest saw makers alive today. Period. No discussion. Are they the best? Don't know. However, their saws have been universally praised by everyone I've talked to who have used them. Now, how did they answer my question? Well, if you were to click the above link, you would find a section called John Kenyon - Seaton Chest Saws. These are saws modeled after the famous Benjamin Seaton tool chest. Honestly, they look pretty darn good too.

Now, as I look at the saws, one thing strikes me. There are three groups of saws: the dovetail and carcass saws, the tenon and sash saws, and the panel and half-rip saws. Why? Well, more or less, they are the same saw design within each group. The only differences seem to be size and the ppi (points per inch). Also, the panel saw is the only one filed crosscut!

The real trick is the ppi. The more ppi a saw has, the finer the cut. The fewer ppi it has, the faster the cut. This is a real important point to remember, because a couple of inches on a saw means you can handle bigger stock, but the ppi is the real determiner of a saw's purpose. For example, the tenon saw's ppi is 9. That's a pretty fast cut, great for cutting out tenons, since you'll have a lot of cutting just to get one. However, you'll have to clean up the shoulder for a good fit. The sash saw, on the other hand, is 13 ppi. A much nicer cut, but slower.

Now, why go into the whole ppi thing? Simple. It seems to me that the ppi is what determines a saws purpose, not just the design. The Kenyon-style carcass saw is 14 ppi, while the dovetail is 16 ppi. Very similar. It could be argued that a carcass saw will cut decent dovetails all by it's lonesome, but the dovetail's size makes it a specialty saw (only 1 5/8" usable depth on Kenyon-style saw).

So, what are my takes on the minimal hand saws needed (also taking into account what I already own)? Here we go:

1. Carcass saw (14 ppi rip, 12" long blade)^
2. Large tenon saw (9 ppi rip. 19" long blade, 4 5/8" usable depth at the toe.[*per Kenyon-style saw)
3. Panel saw (10 ppi, 22 1/4" blade)^
4. Rip Saw (10 ppi, 22 1/4" blade) ^^

^ saw I already own
^^ own saw already, but will refile it to rip

Now, why these four saws? Well, the carcass saw can fit the niche of both the dovetail saw and the sash saw. Only 3 ppi separate the fine toothed dovetail from the larger sash saw, and the carcass saw is pretty well smack dab in the middle, with only one ppi finer than the sash saw and 3" shorter blade. Obviously, some folks will prefer the sash saw over the carcass saw, and I can see the point. The larger blade can make it easier for larger stock.

The tenon saw, however, was the one saw that I just didn't feel there was a way around. The 9 ppi and 19" long blade made it unique of the Kenyon-style back saws. It cuts aggressive, which is good with all the cuts required for mortise and tenon joinery. While a panel saw might work from my newbie perspective, I just don't think it's the right tool for the job. A back saw seems more stable and therefore a better choice all around.

The panel and rip saws are obvious. The panel saw could be argued as unnecessary if a sharp rip saw will do the job as well, but they're common and cheap, so why not?

Now, don't get me wrong. This shouldn't be the complete kit you die with ages from now. This is just a starting point. By all means, get the dovetail saw and the sash saw. Get a flush cut saw too! This is just a starting point that I suspect will get you through darn near everything you encounter, but in time you'll want to add to it to make your jobs a bit easier.

I suspect some folks will disagree with this list. I can't say that I blame you. Obviously, part of this is preference, and this was a list I came up with for me primarily, so it reflects my thoughts and opinions. If you disagree, please share why and what your list would be. I, for one, would love to hear from others on this one! The most important thing is to have a selection of saws that will do what you need them to do. Period. On that, we can all agree!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


I think there is a "Slippery Slope" with these saws. I'll bet you have quite a collection when you're through. We all are benefiting from you efforts. Thanks! I have a Diston CC panel saw, then 3 Garlicks, a dovetail, a tenon and a rip. I also use a double sided Marbles Dozouki. They all work.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


No doubt! I'm having a hard time passing up various deals I see, even though I really can't afford them!

I'm glad I'm helping folks out with my ramblings. It's good to know they serve a purpose


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


I sure like my two japanese pull saws. I still think this is a neat project, however.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


I've gotten away with a fine toothed Western dovetail saw and some Japanese saws (fine and coarse flexible pull saws, a DT saw, and an azebiki) for a while now in addition to machine cutting. I'm planning on tuning two 10" Gent's saws (one RIP and one CC in the 12-15 TPI range), and then locating and tuning two 12" backsaws (RIP and CC, in the 9-13 TPI range). I'll put them into use and see what I need from there. The 19" backsaw seems a bit unwieldly; more like a miter saw that would be used in a box. I have a Disston made for Stanley in that range. I also have a 26" D-8 8TPI RIP saw that needs tuning. And another 26" POS that I'll probably rehandle and tune to CC. That's my story -


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


Dorje,

I'd agree with you about the19" back saw being unwieldy, but everyone I've read from folks who've actually used it (and not writing a magazine with advertising interests I might ad ) said they liked it. Besides, I just ripped off the stats from Wenzloff & Sons' website. Any sufficiently sized saw with rip teeth would do the job. You're plan of a 12" back saw with rip teeth will do the trick nicely on most any size of stock. The primary advantage of the 19", as I can imagine it, is that you can get a full stroke on the stock's width without the blade really leaving the wood. I'd imagine that would help in cut accuracy, though I honestly don't know for certain


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


Hi Tomcat,

I think a panel saw filed for Rip should have less teeth. That makes the work go faster and you will be needing to take a jointer to that edge anyway. I am sure you have been here before but there is a great resource on the web for Disston saws. Keep at it. Before you know it you will have saws all over the place!

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


Scott,

You're probably right. The only reason I'm going with so many teeth is because that's the ppi for the saw I'm planning on refiling rip. I don't know that I want to fool with changing the ppi. I'd rather just get a rip saw, but they are significantly more expensive than crosscut saws for some reason (rarity maybe?), at least on eBay which is currently my only source for vintage tools.

Yep…I'm a slave to availability


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is opening up a whole new world for me. I just went and measured my saws' TPI because I had no idea. My cheapo Stanley is 10TPI, so I guess that's for crosscut? And my Crown backsaw is 15 TPI (but the teeth are quite small).

A little more research and I'll figure out how to sharpen each appropriately.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Saws Aplenty*
> 
> Recently, I've been asking myself, "Self? How many saws do you need, and why type of saws do you need?" Now, obviously, I'll never have enough saws. However, there should be a minimum set that a hand tool woodworker who's going "old school" should have, I'm sure we can all agree.
> 
> ...


Eric,

It ppi doesn't necessarily indicate rip or crosscut. It's really more about the shape of the teeth. Rip saws have flatter fronts to the teeth. Granted, your Stanley is probably a crosscut, but you can't go by ppi.

Also, your back saw being 15 ppi isn't surprising in the least. IIRC, it's a dovetail saw, so it would need that many teeth to to make a fine cut. It's a slower cut though, but dovetails need a much cleaner cut than say rough cutting a board to length.

There's a whole world of saws out there, and I'm just starting to get my feet wet


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Does how bad you want it affect the price?*

So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?

However, I'm not despairing though. Every time I have gotten a setback, it's been like room is being made for something else. My #4 turns out to need more work than I though? Yesterday I won a Norvell Shapleigh smoothing plane…looks like a #4 to me! So, with this in mind, I have to remember that these saws will find their way to me soon enough.

On a related note though, my wife wants to buy me a dovetail saw. I told her I prefer vintage saws over new, mostly due to price. "They can't be that much. How much do they cost?" Well, I told her that they run about $130. Vintage it is then! (Why couldn't I have said I wanted a Wenzloff & Sons dovetail saw? What's wrong with me?). I'm very lucky. Jennifer and I have had plenty of rough patches. There were times when I didn't think we'd make it. There were times when I hoped we wouldn't make it. But here we are, and I'm starting to realize how fortunate I am to have her. While she's not crazy about dropping hundreds of dollars on a single tool, and she'll never be cool with a table saw (SawStop might be an exception though), she's done nothing but been supportive of my hand tool habit.

In truth, she deserves a blog posting all her own!


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


The tool is only worth what you are willing to pay for it, TC.

I love eBay just as much as the next guy (buying and selling, actually…), but I do have a steadfast rule I always stick to when bidding on something. I figure out the maximum amount I'm willing to pay for an item and that is my bid. I don't ever go back in and make a new bid. If someone outbids me, then they obviously wanted it more and I don't ever feel like I lost out on anything.

Anymore, I think the best ways to find deals on eBay is by searching for the misspelled words. If you search for Lie-Nielsen, chances are you're going to pull up items that have their bids already close to the actual value of the tool if you were to buy it straight from Tom himself (Tom Lie-Nielsen, that is). But occasionally you'll come across a listing for a "Lei-Neilsen" or "Lie-Nielson" or some such thing. And you'll find the price might be more reasonable (at least at first, anyway) because not as many people have found it per the misspelling of the name.

Or when I was in a big lignum vitae carver mallet phase (I have about nine of them… a sickness, really), I'd search for just "mallet" and take the time to go through all 300 listings, looking for that lignum carver mallet someone listed and they didn't know what it was. Or I'd search just for "lignum", counting on the fact that they might have misspelled "vitae". Several times I found myself the only bidder.

Anyway, those are my eBay tips for the night.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


answer to pondering #10's question

yes


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


I used to let my desires affect my prices but am learning not to do that. Like Red, I place a bid that is my max and wait for the end - I don't rebid. I'll also troll craigslist for deals, I bought a 14" Delta bandsaw last week for $200, it's like new.

Patience is a game I don't play very well, but I'm learning… I think that's the key - Patience, Grasshopper…


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I don't bid more and more and more. It's just that, when I just had a passing interest in a Disston saw (I wanted one, but had a "eh, we'll see" attitude), I snagged mine for $8.00. Meanwhile, the rip saws I'm seeing all seem to be in the $30 range by the time I see them. Hence, I don't bid. Same thing with the dovetail saws.

It's just funny how the price is low when I'm in a "take it or leave it" attitude, and it stay low. But when I really want something, it goes higher and higher…and on eBay! The people on the other side of the screen don't KNOW how bad I want it! I think eBay sellers are just psychic…or psychotic…something like that. 

As for Craigslist, I'd love to be able to find anything on there. Unfortunately, they don't have a section for my town (but DO have it for a couple of smaller towns 60+ miles away…WTF?) Oh well


----------



## geoscar (Jan 24, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


I have found that if you just wait till it is real close to ending then place your bid, like within the last minute or two your odds are better at getting it at a low price.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


Set up e-bay to e-mail you every day with your particular search. Try to kinda average what the saw is going for then start bidding on them at that price. Don't go over. Sooner or later , you will win one.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Does how bad you want it affect the price?*
> 
> So, I find myself looking at two different saws (yeah, I know what I wrote earlier, but that was a minimum…who wants just a minimum anyways?). I'm mostly checking out the dovetail saws and the rip saws on eBay. Guess what? The style dovetail saw I want? They seem to shoot up in price bigger than snot. I top bid $45? They go for $46. I don't bid? They go for $30. What's up with that?
> 
> ...


I know people might think it's cheating to use a auction sniping service, but I recommend it. Then you set your bid and don't go back until you get the email that you were outbid or you have to pay up.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fortunate for my Wife!*

In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.

We first encountered each other when she was just 6, and I just a lad of 13. I was a Boy Scout, and our troop was camping on a private farm. One of the assistant Scoutmasters knew the owner and had arranged the whole trip. It was a fairly fun trip, with the exception of me almost drowning in the Muckalee creek that ran through this farm. For breakfast one morning, the owner and his family were invited down to join us for breakfast. There was this little girl with them. Truth be told, I only vaguely remember that breakfast. I think, mostly, I was preoccupied with near death…go figure. Still, if anyone had told me I was going to marry that little girl, I'd have told them they were nuts. She was just a kid!

Our lives weaved in an out a few more times, until I found myself in college as a non traditional student. We had mutual friends, and our friends were friends. It was pretty odd actually. Then one day, we met. It was in Walden books. She was sitting on the floor, looking at books, and doing one hell of a Yoda impression while her best friend was talking to a couple of my friends. Episode I was out recently, and Jar Jar Binks wasn't nearly as annoying to me, and so I stuck my head around the corner and said "How wude!" We started talking. I got the digits, and was tickled to death.

I called a couple of times, and she was never home. So, I tried one last time. This time, she was on the phone and talking to me. She let me know pretty quickly that she had a boyfriend and was crazy about him. "OK, so what?" I thought. "Who ever has enough friends?" So, I just talked to her. For the first time in my life, I was the real me while talking to a girl. Two hours later, she still had the boyfriend, but she didn't know how long it would last (she later told me she wasn't really interested in me when she got on the phone, but was when she got off the phone…GO ME! ). The next day, she called to tell me she had broken up with the boyfriend, and asked if I would meet her after she got off from work that night.

Now, despite this magical beginning, things haven't always been puppies and daisies in the Tomcat household. We've had plenty of ups and downs, and I've often felt like she wasn't very supportive of things I was interested in. That, however, is in the past.

When I first started talking about woodworking, I told her that I wanted heirloom quality tools. I wanted tools that would last for generations to come. Not only was she OK with this, she seemed to endorse the idea. When I priced quality tools, I was shocked at the cost. That lead me to the slippery slope called vintage tools. Again, she's been nothing short of encouraging. She even said that, if nothing else, we'd end up with some really cool looking tools with cool stories about them. She's right.

The other day, I was commenting on wanting a dovetail saw. I was in the bedroom watching TV when she came in. "Can you I get you to come look at something on eBay for me?" she said. Usually, this means something I could care less about. This time though, she had a half dozen back saws on the screen. She wanted me to let her know which would work as dovetail saws and which wouldn't. Most of them would, so she added them to her watch list. She told me she would pay, if I wanted one. Well, the first one I made a play for fell through. I lost the auction by $1.00, and since I was at work when it ended, I couldn't do much about it. Such is life.

Last night, I showed her the Lee Valley catalog, and the Wenzloff & Sons dovetail saw. She was ready to OK the purchase right then and there (though for down the road…we don't have $130 of tool money available right now). I mentioned there was a long wait for Wenzloff's saws. I honestly don't know if Lee Valley has them in stock or not, but will check when I'm ready to buy.

Now, is it our anniversary? Not until April. Birthday? Nope…not until September. Late Christmas? Not really. Then why this outpouring? Honestly, I don't know what reasons she may have, except that she knows a dovetail saw is something I want, and therefore it's something she wants me to have. Now, what more can you want than that?

Please, tell me about your spouses. Tell me about how they support you and your sicknes…err, passion. Share with me how they've supported you in this wacky hobby/profession (depending on the individual). Then, if you haven't already, tell THEM how much you appreciate them! It would be a lot harder if they were against it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw what a special blog entry!!

this isn't a woodworking story but one that shows how lucky I am. Rick and I were shopping and he left the store while I waiting my turn at the checkout. When my turn arrived the lady showed me a special they were having on kitchen scissors - a great deal and nice pair of scissors, so I bought it. Rick comes back in and I say "I'm buying this pair of scissors that's on sale." He said, "OK." and waited for me. The lady behind me said, "wow where did you get one of those? You say "I bought this" and he just says "OK"??? I want one of those!!!!"


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


My story is here

Sad huh?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing such a personal story. I don't think that very many of us can claim to have a fairytale relationship with our spouses. Real life just doesn't work that way. It is difficult to live and learn to adjust to someone else's habits and behaviors and still deal with the daily stress that comes from children, finances, and job. It is wonderful that your wife is supportive of your woodworking "habit".

Maybe you should make her something. After all Valentine's Day is coming up.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


Gizmodyne,

Sad, in a cool way 

Scott,

I'm already planning on it. It won't be done by Valentines though, but our anniversary is in April, so I'm hoping to have something for her by then. I've got a couple of plans bouncing around in my head for her…I'm positive she'll love them if I can execute them


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


Great story and apparently a great wife. As for me, the wife and I have very different interests; she's outdoors and I'm indoors. We rarely meet on the hobby front except when there's a few yards of dirt to move. I like this way since she has something to tell me about what she's been up to and I have things to tell her. It works out well. Her take on my woodworking is basically, if we can afford it, why not? And there are the times she'll watch New Yankee Workshop with me and see Norm use a tool, then turn to me and ask, "Do you have one of those?" Thems is the magic words. All in all, the Mrs. supports what I do and that's a good thing, no doubt.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


Great story. I'll have to do something similar over on my blog. Great idea!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Fortunate for my Wife!*
> 
> In my last blog, I mentioned I should write a whole blog about my wife. I know I'm not alone on this one, but I'm damn lucky to have her. You see, my wife and I have an unusual history together.
> 
> ...


My bride is a master gardener, but tolerates my hobby. Actually she seldom denies my requests to buy tools.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Coming to Terms*

Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.

Why? Well, they were in good shape, that's why. Earlier today, I said on a forum, "Give me your poor tools, your tired steel, your huddled masses of rust." Yep, I ripped off the Statue of Liberty. That's how I roll! But seriously, the point is, I've found that I enjoy getting these old, beat up tools and discovering the greatness. I remember the feeling inside when I found out my Warranted Superior saw was actually a Norvell Shapleigh saw, and was dated from 1902-1911. That, to me, was about as good as it gets. Then, to watch the rust disappear under my careful work is something else to behold.

I started with rehabbing old tools as a means to an end. I needed tools, and here were tools that no one wanted, so I could get them cheap. I just needed to do a little work. Sweat equity is easier for me to part with than cold, hard cash. I didn't expect the reward of finding another hobby in the process. Make no mistake, fixing up old tools IS a hobby in and of itself. Even after I get enough to do what I want to do woodworking-wise, I still intend to fix up old tools. It's truly a joy to take a fine tool and breath new life into it.

However, I'm still stuck looking for a vintage dovetail saw that meets my specifications (though Patrick Leach may be able to help me out with that…I should know tomorrow sometime). Even after the dovetail saw, I have a few other saws I'm looking to pick up to complete my set. The problem is, the rust hunting in this neck of the woods is pretty sparse. I hit the flea markets yesterday hoping to find some rusty tools of quality, but the only thing I found was a Millers Falls breast drill that the lady wanted far more for it than I was willing to pay. So far, the antique stores aren't much better.

Don't get me wrong, I mostly just venting. eBay has seemed to dry up on the things I'm looking for, but it'll probably come back around again. Maybe around Christmas time when people are trying to bring in some extra cash. Who knows. However, I refuse to get down about it. There's zero point to it, and it'll just make me mad all over again 

I'm sure I'll find what I'm looking for. I got this far thanks to the net, and I'm sure I'll complete the collection thanks to the net. At times, it almost seems like a higher power is deciding where and what I should buy, and that's pretty comforting actually. I know I'll get what I'm meant to have, which bodes well for my woodworking! At worst, I'll just cough up the money for Mike Wenzloff's fine saws. Oh darn


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


Tomcat keep on with your tool quest. If you weren't successful on some bids I really wouldn't worry about it too much. I have often wondered what goes through the minds of some of these bidders. I have seen used items go for more than the item is new and then you have to add the cost of shipping. I have bid on and won a few items but have lost many. I refuse to get caught up in auction fever. If I don't get the item at my price I simply let it go and wait for another one to bid on. Do I have regrets that I didn't bid higher? The answer is of course, we all do when the bidding is over. I can remember one wood auction for 600 feet of cherry that went for less than a $1.00 per bf and the person selling it was located about 15 miles from me. I lost the bid by $50.00 but I stubborn enough that after I set my high price I simply refused to budge.

Just be patient you will get to where you want to go in time.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


I agree, hang in there. Just when you least expect it, there will be an amazing tool zipping through eBay that all the old users and collectors seem to miss because they're off at some annual tool swap meet or something. Or maybe the seller misspells it in the exact way you do, so only you find it. Ha!

But don't sell out and try to top the high bid you had already set for yourself.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


The thing is, I'm not all *that* upset anymore about it. Now, it's more of a case of understanding that eBay will not meet my needs at this point. It really hasn't for a while now. I picked up a couple of hand drills and a Norvell Shapleigh's plane recently, but those weren't what I was really wanting…the elusive vintage dovetail saw!

It's really OK though. I shouldn't use just one source as my only source. To many cool things will sneak by if I do that, you know?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


sounds like "the Universe" knew what you wanted and didn't let you waste your money on something that wasn't the right fit.

It sounds like you need stuff that people think they should just throw out. Garage sales and flea markets may get you some treasures.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


You're right Debbie. I need the junk that others think aren't worth their time. I need stuff that the collectors don't want, and even a few of the users will pass on! Unfortunately, the flea markets here are a waste of time and gas for old tools. I'm actually planning on heading to one of the larger towns in the state just to hit their flea markets and see what goodies I can find 

As for garage and yard sales, I don't know why, but I've *never* seen old hand tools at these things. I have no clue why. I mean, this town has been around for over 150 years. Somewhere, there should be some old tools, you know?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


that's interesting.. I frequently find a box of "junk" tools …but maybe they don't have old junk in them, just junk junk…


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


I think it's just an anomaly of this particular area. There has been this odd idea here that things should be shiny and new. What? You have a historic home in good condition that once housed a detachment of Sherman's troops during the Civil War? Eh, that's OK…but what we really need is a new parking lot! <sigh>

I'm left wondering if, especially during the 70's and 80's when it was at it's worst, some folks just tossed their old tools and now have nothing left for me to find. Awfully inconsiderate really. They should have just KNOWN I was going to want that stuff


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


one of my clients was having to go through an aunt's house after she was put in a nursing home…. she said that the house was FULL of everything that had ever belonged to the aunt, her deceased husband, AND his parents and perhaps grandparents… there was every style of iron ever made; there was at least 6 china cabinets filled to the brim… every drawer, ever nook was filled with something (organized but filled).
I got all excited at the idea of treasure hunting. 
She was disgusted. 
They had an antique dealer go through and take what he wanted (surface finds) and the family took what they wanted and the rest went to the dump. It was just too much bother to go through everything, she said… and it all went to the dump… cabinets, boxes, drawers full of stuff….... 
It makes me cry to think of the loss of all these treasures…


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Coming to Terms*
> 
> Four eBay listings in two days. All have gone right in front of my eyes. Most for just a hair more than I had bid just at that moment. The sad thing is, I was settling for most of these tools. That's right, they weren't exactly what I wanted. The handles looked good, the blade looked good, they were pretty rust free…and yet, I didn't want them.
> 
> ...


Debbie,

It makes me want to cry too. However, this conversation has given me an idea for my next blog entry


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Who am I? Why am I here? *

A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.

I, my fellow LumberJocks, am a rebel. I'm rebelling against the current thoughts that pressboard furniture and $1.99 hand tools are just fine. I'm rebelling against the idea that Ikea and Walmart are the bastions of style and taste. I'm rebelling against the notion that quality is long since gone, and that heirlooms all had to have been built in ages past. That's right, I'm rebelling against all that!

We live in what I call a "disposable society". Everything is disposable. Plates, napkins, even our furniture. Mass assembly lines crank out junk furniture that will, at best, last for 10-20 years…and that is usually the absolute tops! Then, in the store, you pay $200-$300 or more for this piece that you'll have for a few years before it literally falls apart. However, if you have a pipe leak or something and that piece gets wet…well, it *might* have lasted twenty years otherwise. Instead, you've got about 20 minutes left. And people seem to think that it's normal.

That thinking is what I'm rebelling against. Don't get me wrong. Not everyone can have custom furniture or heirloom pieces. However, what bugs me is that most people will take the junk over the heirloom, just to save a few bucks. Well, I don't have the money to spend like I'd want to on furniture. However, I do have a will to build the cool pieces I want myself.

I don't want to be part of the disposable society. I want my cars to last, my home to last, and my furniture to last. Hell, this is part of why I'm going with western saws over Japanese saws! The thing is, people will toss the old, simply because it's old. Our children's generation, on the other hand, will have to toss what is old, because it won't be any good anymore. My son won't however. Sure, the TV and DVD player maybe. The stereo might as well. But the furniture and my tools? No way. The furniture will be built with the intent to last for hundreds of years. The tools? Some them have already been around for a century. There's no reason to think they won't be around for a few more.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


This really should be an audio post. It reads like one of those crackly, FDR or MLK Jr. speeches that will be played for all time. Well said!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Hi tomcat,

I think that you are simply expressing a sentiment that most of us share. We wouldn't be here if we did not share a love of wood and an enjoyment at seeing its transformation from a once living tree into a piece of furniture or a project that captures the wood's natural beauty. Building furniture to last for generations is one way of promoting this legacy that wood freely offers and gives us a chance to share this legacy with other generations.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


I might add that everyone can have custom built local furniture. A basic Oak/Maple table simply built is not any more that one from overseas of equal quality. It might cost 25% more than mass produced junk…you get what you pay for. My refrigerators going bad after 5 years. We use to have one from the 40's that we tossed and it was still working. I'm tired of buying crap….I just don't know where to turn for quality.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


I've mentioned this before, that our real estate friend said that brand new kitchens are being built to last 5 years because by then the owner will want a new style. Shameful.
Mother Earth must cry at such wastefulness.

Our reviews are a good start to finding quality. When our "home" site gets up and running, we'll be hearing about quality household stuff as well, I hope. Of course we may not know the endurance level regarding time but we can start voicing our demands to the manufacturers. 
We, the people, are tired of having to living in a disposable society.

great topic. and we can each make a difference.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Although I agree with your post I think the judgement you make on japanese saws is, at best, misplaced and unfair.

Granted there are lots of cheap saws out there-I do sell them and I can tell you there're hundreds of different models-but there are plenty of cheap western saws in WalMart too… and they don't last as much as a japanese dozuki well cared for. Now you can spend $300 in a backsaw… and I can sell you a japanese equivalent that will set you back for twice this amount if you desire so. They are handmade and meant to be re-sharpened as many times as you need it.

On the other hand, when you toss a japanese saw you bring the blade to recycle and keep the wooden handle, so-even if still not the ideal-it is not such a big waste after all.

Actually, pretty soon I will restore an old "maebiki nokogiri" (a japanese traditional mill saw) that is over a hundred years old, actually a family heirloom coming from my wife's granddad and much probably used to build the house where we live in.

I must tell you that one of the worst things of living in Japan is how superficial and "disposable" this society is. If you think the States are materialistic you'd better stay away from here. To give you an idea, you go to the convenience stores and find that the sodas and refreshing drinks (alcohol mix included) change and disappear in cycles that vary in between 15 days and 3 months. So when you get used to a drink you like it just disappears and a new and strange "taste" (and I use this word loosely) replaces it.

That leads to things like last spring's Pepsi: "Ice Cucumber"... Yes, it only lasted 15 days, obviously. It was crystal clear and I wasn't able to taste it… not that I regret it, obviously. ;o)

Back to the main point though, there are great Western saws… and great Japanese saws as well. Don't just blame them for their origin. On a side note, and independently from my business, I couldn't saw in the push stroke ever again since I first used a Japanese saw, it just feels unnatural to me and those wide kerfs….


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Jojo,

Please understand, my decision for western saws wasn't because they're bad saws, but that the principle is still ultimately, that the blades are disposable. Now, there are high end Japanese saws that can be resharpened. However, it's my understanding that this isn't something for someone to do at home, but needs to be done by a professional. I could be wrong on that however.

Also, it's not a matter of where they are from. There's a lot of things to respect about Japan, though in all fairness, I'm not sure how much is really BS as opposed to reality.

And I agree with you about cheap western saws. However, I've mentioned in previous blogs that my saws are typically vintage Disstons, my planes vintage Stanley, stuff like that. Cheap is bad, no matter where it's from. However, for the same money you'd spend on a couple of *cheap* western saws, one would be better served with a couple of decent Japanese saws instead.

With the quality western saws, I can buy them, sharpen them, show my son to sharpen them, and they could last for generations just within my family alone. That alone made my decision for me.

However, I have no intent on EVER telling someone not to use Japanese saws. For a limited budget and a lack of desire to fiddle with them, they're nearly impossible to beat!

Dennis,

You may be right. However, I haven't got a clue who to talk to about a custom table here in my town, and I suspect I wouldn't be alone. Hence why I've never gotten a price. My fault there.

What bothers me is that people don't seem to care. Even at 25% more, the majority of folks would balk at that much of a mark up. People seem to demand crap instead of quality! It's sad really.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Tomcat1066,

I feel the same way you feel about furniture. I came up with a name for most furniture sold today *curb furniture*, since in few years will end up on the curb as free junk and new curb furniture will be purchased. Some friends ask me occasionally how to fix their curb furniture (they usually come up with an elaborate plan how they'll send it and put stain and bla bla bla). What I usually tell them is that it is better to buy an old piece of furniture and refinish it (they figured out how to really build crap only when computers started to get involved) since they will not completely waste the effort. Am sure most of them will just put it on the curb and get new junk (that looks just like the nice antiques until you bump into it).

Alin


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Most of us don't even try to do affordable, just no market for it. My own mother would buy from a store before she would have me build something. I think the real deal breaker is asking someone to wait 2 weeks while you build it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


that's a good point Dennis … we want everything now.. we don't want to wait for it and we don't want to work towards something… that's why woodworking and gardening are two wonderful interests to instill in our children


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Who am I? Why am I here? *
> 
> A conversation with MsDebbie on my last blog entry got me to thinking about why I'm here. Why do I want so badly to build fine furniture that will last for generations? Why do I want to use tools that are 60+ years old when I could get shiney new stuff instead? It's simple. Just one word really. Rebellion.
> 
> ...


Alin,

Curb furniture. I like it! And, unfortunately, oh-so true.

Dennis,

I certainly understand why. People want fast and cheap, but at least they seem content with the quality that gets them. I'm not sure which is sadder, that they get disposable stuff, or that they're OK with that!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Most Important Tool*

There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.

It's easily upgradeable to some extent. No matter what you need it to do, with a little research and perseverance, it will rise to the occasion. This tool will never let you down unless *you* let it.

It's even electrical. I know, and that's hard to say since I'm a hand tool kind of guy. But the facts are facts, and this thing uses electricity, though much less than a PM2000.

The thing is, you can't loan it to another woodworker. Not only would you never get it back, but you physically can't loan it to them, though they can make use of it from time to time.

It's the ulitmate set-up tool. Without it, setting up any task would be impossible.

This tool, this wonder of engineering, can't be bought at Grizzly or Amazon. It's not on sale at Lee Valley or anywhere else for that matter. You can't buy it, but that's OK. You don't need to. It's in it's protective case, with you right now.

Your brain. It does all these things, and much more. Your brain is what helps you recall how someone told you to cut dados with hand tools, or how to make a raised panel for your cabinet doors. It's also the tool that helps you figure out how to do something for the first time when you're drawing a complete blank. It might not be revolutionary, this technique you devise, but it's yours. *You* worked that out…you and your most important tool!

The funny thing is, since we all have this tool, we tend to forget it. On many forums, people default to a power tool solution when the question is specifically about hand tools. Other times, they default to buying a shiny new tool since you don't have a tool that does it automatically already. For generations, craftsmen have build quality furniture with hand tools. Then, they started incorporating power tools into their shops. So, when someone wants to know how to make mortises without a router because they can't afford a decent one, we (collective "we") shouldn't be telling them to save up and buy a router. Why not tell them to use a forstner bit and their drill, or an auger bit, or just use their chisels?

If we did, then this person would get a chance to upgrade their most important tool, so that next time their answer won't be to spend hard earned money on a tool, it'll be to figure out how to make do with what they have.

But maybe I'm the only one who'd rather see this world. I think I've already established that I'm a "outside the box" kind of thinker


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Most Important Tool*
> 
> There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.
> 
> ...


Here here! I'm all for giving the ol' brain a shot before resorting to something that allows the brain to just sit there bored.


----------



## ICTINSTRUCTOR (Feb 10, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Most Important Tool*
> 
> There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.
> 
> ...


Very good point, but I pray for all of our sakes wives never get a chance to read that!!!! It could very well be the end of woodworking as we know it. LOL "you don't need that just use your brain" Still a good point but scary if it ever got out…


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Most Important Tool*
> 
> There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.
> 
> ...


Well, in all fairness to us, we need plenty of "secondary" tools to make the most important one more useful


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Most Important Tool*
> 
> There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.
> 
> ...


You've come to a realization through your want and that want is is to do good work, make something, to create. The pumpkin is the one that is at fault when you hear of a machine that "bit" someone. It's easy to get into a groove with power tools and that's where mishaps due to complacency, poor work habits and flat out faulty reasoning flourish. Twain said that accidents are merely the confluence of poor decisions and bad timing. When you rely on hand tools, you eliminate the magnification that power tools bring to any given process. They are no substitute for skill.

Good thoughts there, mon ami.

always,
J.C.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Most Important Tool*
> 
> There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.
> 
> ...


Good post Tomcat. Somehow I knew where you were going with this one when I read the "its even electrical line". You are right on target with this post. Too often we get in a mind set whereby we focus on the status quo and forget that there may be alternative paths to solve a problem. For instance if I couldn't run my table, band or miter saws I probably would not cut any wood. This is despite the plethora of hand saws I have in my shop that largely sit idle most of the time.

Thanks for the "enlightenment"


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Most Important Tool*
> 
> There's always talk of what tool is the most important in any workshop. Is it the table saw, or the router, or the bandsaw? Well, as a hand tool guy, I'm screwed if it's any of those. Nope…I think the most important tool is one that never shows up on the lists of important tools.
> 
> ...


J.C.,

You're right. I want to do good work, and I have no desire to lose body parts in the process .

Scott,

I don't know about providing "enlightenment", mostly just me rambling about whatever pops in my mind . However, if it helps you look at stuff in a new way, then I'm as happy as I can be! "Thinking outside the box" is always thrown around like some buzz word at a business conference, but it's not necessarily a bad thing. You know?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Slippery Slope*

As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.

I can easily see me jumping from one project to the next without finishing the previous one. I'll have to be focused on that project until/unless I get stuck and need that break BADLY! Even then, I have to give myself a timeline to get me back on track. Otherwise, I'll have tons of half finished projects, and with my shop situation being what it is, that's a very bad thing.

So, that leaves me with what to do. My thoughts on this are pretty straight forward. Design whatever ideas pop into my head. Draw it out, and hold onto it. As I learn more, I'll see some of these drawings again and realize it isn't feasible. Perhaps it's not strong enough, or perhaps it's over engineered. Who knows, but at least then the ideas aren't lost forever.

All I want it so make good, quality stuff. I'm not worried about the rest, like fortune or fame. If stuff like that is meant to be, it'll be. I doubt it is, and that's really cool. I just want to make stuff that will outlast my grandkids. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


I spend a lot of time contemplating projects ("I create all my own designs and it looks like it"). I sketch a lot and ponder not just the sketch but the actual process. What order should I make the cuts. How am I going to hold the item while I make the cuts. Is there any way to clamp this? Will I need to create any jigs? etc. I usually have several of these mental projects going on at one time. Finally one of them will come together. I'll know how I going to do it so I just jump right in and get busy. I usually only have one "in the shop project" going at a time. Having a clear plan helps me keep the momentium so I actually finish. I just follow the steps I've worked out in my head.

If it is a pretty straight forward process I'll go with my final wood choice. If there are some tricky areas or things I can't quite visualize, I'll do a prototype in pine or mdf to work out the processes and see what design elements I like best before I chew up a bunch of expensive wood.

I'm doing a very simple Valentine's box now ( I know, I'm late ) and I'll include my design thoughts when I post it.


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 26, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


Tomcat,

I know exactly what you mean. I have a shop full of tools, but have very little to show for it. I got my tax refund today so this weekend I am off to buy a few more tools, but more importantly, my first stop will be the lumber yard, where I will purchase the necessary lumber to actually build a few of the things on my list.

At the moment all of my projects are going to be from plans, I've been a Woodsmith subscriber for years, but I do have a few ideas floating around in my head.

sounds like it is time for us both to make a little sawdust!!!

Have fun.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


Chris,

You should try the 2×12 bench challenge in my last blog. You could win the opportunity to buy yourself a cookie 

Then, you'll be making something with all those tools too, and having some fun at the same time!

Leon,

I'm looking forward to seeing that Valentine's box when you get done!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


Tomcat,

I think that you are coming down with a case of spring fever. After being cooped up inside all winter we all begin to feel a need to get out and do something. What else can compare, for a LumberJock of course, to making some sawdust and building something. It doesn't have to be anything big it just has to be something.

As far as your ideas go write them down. Then you can decide which ones to pursue and which ones need to be put off.

Just do it.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


Scott,

That's probably part of it, though a lot of it is just being a newbie. I had tons of projects fly through my head before I had enough tools to do anything…and now I've got most of the tools I figure I need, but now I'm antsy to actually build stuff!

It's kind of sad really


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


TC . . . why dont you give this a try. Pick two projects and work on both of them.

I know what you are thinking "Zuki . . . you are nuts", but here is my reasoning.

With 2 projects when you get tired of working on one (or just get stuck) . . . move over to project 2 and work on that until you get stuck . . . more back to project one . . . and so on.

That will give you the "flexibility" that you need, but at the same time allow you to move on with your craft.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


That's actually a pretty good idea Zuki! I do have the stuff for my bench, and some stuff for a small box as well. I'll have to do that


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya. My ideas generally fall into two categories: workshop and actual projects. Here's what's churning through my brain right now:

Workshop:

saw bench
Japanese sawing trestles
a new dovetail template to replace my useless one

Projects:

dovetail box for wife (within a week or so of finishing I hope)
dovetail cube (toy for kids)
new sign for our church

Right now I'm focusing most of my time on the box, and most of my random thinking time on the other projects. I also plan to go into the shop from time to time, make a couple cuts (like the legs of the saw bench), and get out. That'll help me be productive without my family feeling like they've lost me again. :^)


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Slippery Slope*
> 
> As of right now, I have completed exactly *one* woodworking project. I've restored tools to working condition, sure, but only one time thus far have I put steel to wood and create something. However, now I have tons of projects flying through my head. I want to build a simple box, just as an excuse to cut dovetails and get used to them. I have my 2×12 bench challenge. I've got tons upon tons of ideas flowing through my head. Honestly, I'll probably forget most of the before I ever have a chance to actually build them! And that, dear friends, is the slippery slope in my title.
> 
> ...


I hear ya Eric. Luckily, my son can come out to my "shop" with me for much of my work and my wife can stick her head out whenever she wants to as well. With that going on, my family doesn't feel so much like they've lost me.

Of course, I'm sure there's some times when Jennifer wishes she could lose me


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Certain Feeling*

I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.

That was, until yesterday. I started building my bench. I put in about 6 hours yesterday, and was frankly exhausted by the time I went in for the day. As a newbie, I figure 6 hours is a long, long time. The odd thing was why I called it a day. I needed my spokeshave for the next part, and frankly it was as dull as Forrest Gump on Quaalude's after a fifth of vodka. I knew that, by the time I sharpened it and got it set up correctly, it would be about supper time anyways. It just seemed the logical point to call it a day.

My wife was pretty proud of me, so she took me to dinner (free food is good). When I got home, I collapsed in the bed with the TV on and watched design shows on HGTV (shhhh…don't tell! Let's keep this between us). While laying there, during a commercial even, I caught myself just smiling. I'm physically wiped out, but I've got this goofy smile.

This smile was for a variety of reasons, I suspect. One is that I started a project that, I think, will kick much butt when it's done. Two was the fact that I'm pushing myself to try new things with this project. Granted, as a newbie, everything is a "new thing", but I could have been content just building a rough outdoor bench that no one would have looked down on for being "not pretty", but that's just not my style. I want people to oo and ah over this thing, and it to be legitimate oo's and ah's. In short, I want a kick butt piece. So, I'm forcing myself to learn new things in building this.

Now, originally, this was going to just be a simple bench. Nothing fancy. Well, it's still not "fancy", just more challenging. It's a challenge I'm not backing down from, and I'm not rushing through. That's always been an issue for me, rushing through things. I wanted the result, not the process so much. This time, however, I seem content to let the process happen. What makes one a "woodworker"? It's working with wood. Not necessarily having furniture in your home that you built, though that's a nice bonus for some of us. I'm a woodworker…not a pretender or a wannabe, but an honest to God woodworker.

If that's not reason enough for me to smile, then what is?


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


Wonderful attitude Tomcat. Every day is one that should bring us an inner smile. This is another opportunity to be a mom, dad, grandparent, friend, neighbor, etc. to those around us. It gives us another opportunity to pursue the challenges that God presents to us. Each day is a gift to be treasured. From your post yesterday was an especially treasured day. Good for you.

Let's make some sawdust.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


You ponder quite well TC.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


I love watching others grow in their woodworking skills. It is a discovery of self as much as anything. It is challenging and satisfying. I am looking forward to seeing the finished project and hearing how much you learned from it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


Right on Tomcat. I find that I get a real sense of achievement and satisfaction just sweeping my shop floor. But none more statisfying then a hard days work doing something you love.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone! I did have a blast yesterday, and more fun today as well as a few lessons learned. However, I have a blog post to make in that regard


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Certain Feeling*
> 
> I don't smile much. Well, let me rephrase that. I smile all the time, but only when amused, so it's always obvious why I'm smiling. I'm not one of those people you will see smiling for no obvious reason. I need a reason to smile, and honestly that leaves a lot of time when I'm not smiling at all.
> 
> ...


((pat on the back))


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Staying the Course?*

I'm tired. Only two days of working on my bench, and I'm tired. Physically, right now, I'm well rested. There's a little stiffness in my hand that will get worked out as soon as I get out there and start working, but I'm tired. The thing is, I now have a newfound appreciation for tools like bandsaws and table saws. A bandsaw would have made some of the cuts I needed a lot better than the jig saw. A table saw would finish up those tenons I have on tap today like they were nothing.

I've known I wanted a band saw to be added to the arsenal for a while now. Not just any bandsaw, but a big beefy monster that can resaw anything I throw at it. However, the table saw is starting to throw me a bit. I had looked at an inexpensive Jet a while back, and the RIGID contractor saw looked really nice as well. But necessity had me looking at hand tools. Now, I'm having to rethink that.

You see, I found that I made some pretty uneven cuts with the circular saw. Sure, I could have built a fence, but the bench was a "project on a whim" sort of thing. I didn't want to have to build a ton of jigs just to get to the point I could actually build something. A table saw with a good fence is ready to go for these types of projects. Even a band saw could have done some of what I wanted.

Here's the plan though. A band saw, first and foremost after I have a place to put it (hoping to have a real shop in the next few months…maybe. After I have that and use it, I can reevaluate whether I need the table saw or not.

On the good side, after shaping the legs, I wasn't asking myself if I needed a router…I just figured I needed a better spokeshave


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Staying the Course?*
> 
> I'm tired. Only two days of working on my bench, and I'm tired. Physically, right now, I'm well rested. There's a little stiffness in my hand that will get worked out as soon as I get out there and start working, but I'm tired. The thing is, I now have a newfound appreciation for tools like bandsaws and table saws. A bandsaw would have made some of the cuts I needed a lot better than the jig saw. A table saw would finish up those tenons I have on tap today like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. But I'm going to have to make do with my ryoba and a hopefully nice straight line. Don't leave me out here alone! :^)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Staying the Course?*
> 
> I'm tired. Only two days of working on my bench, and I'm tired. Physically, right now, I'm well rested. There's a little stiffness in my hand that will get worked out as soon as I get out there and start working, but I'm tired. The thing is, I now have a newfound appreciation for tools like bandsaws and table saws. A bandsaw would have made some of the cuts I needed a lot better than the jig saw. A table saw would finish up those tenons I have on tap today like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


Hi TC,

AT LAST. I am glad you are beginning to see the benefits of power tools.

But I will be honest they tend to make us "lazy". Sure they make our woodworking lives much easier but I, for instance, have neglected my hand work because I am a power tool guy and have developed a dependence on power tools. The power tools can come later when you have a place for them. Besides it will give you a whole new set of skills to develop. You are making progress and developing a set of skills that, like riding a bicycle, you will never lose. After all this type of work has been done for centuries without the benefit of anything other than hand skills. You are developing a time-honored traditional set of woodworking skills that will ultimately make you a better woodworker.

Keep on making sawdust.


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Staying the Course?*
> 
> I'm tired. Only two days of working on my bench, and I'm tired. Physically, right now, I'm well rested. There's a little stiffness in my hand that will get worked out as soon as I get out there and start working, but I'm tired. The thing is, I now have a newfound appreciation for tools like bandsaws and table saws. A bandsaw would have made some of the cuts I needed a lot better than the jig saw. A table saw would finish up those tenons I have on tap today like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


I think you have an excellent plan-if only because it's so similar to my own.  A big [owerful bandsaw makes a lovely apprentice to do all the tedious ripping and resawing.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Staying the Course?*
> 
> I'm tired. Only two days of working on my bench, and I'm tired. Physically, right now, I'm well rested. There's a little stiffness in my hand that will get worked out as soon as I get out there and start working, but I'm tired. The thing is, I now have a newfound appreciation for tools like bandsaws and table saws. A bandsaw would have made some of the cuts I needed a lot better than the jig saw. A table saw would finish up those tenons I have on tap today like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


There is a also a learning curve. You will get better and your hand will get used to the work it is doing.

You should go ahead and make that circ.saw guide. It will make your life much easier if that is the plan.

Tool upgrades are a slippery slope.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Staying the Course?*
> 
> I'm tired. Only two days of working on my bench, and I'm tired. Physically, right now, I'm well rested. There's a little stiffness in my hand that will get worked out as soon as I get out there and start working, but I'm tired. The thing is, I now have a newfound appreciation for tools like bandsaws and table saws. A bandsaw would have made some of the cuts I needed a lot better than the jig saw. A table saw would finish up those tenons I have on tap today like they were nothing.
> 
> ...


I believe that you have to master the power tools just the same as hand tools. Power tools will ruin a project faster than a hand tool.

A power tool does not make a good woodworker.

How a person performs woodworking is as much a part of their expression as the work they produce. I personally lean towards power tools.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Being to Hasty*

I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.

When I first looked into woodworking, I was leaning toward being a Normite. Table saw, planer, jointer, band saw, router table, the works. I wanted it all. However, my grandmother passing away threw that into a tizzy. You see, my current home has an 16×20 building in back that would work well for a shop. In fact, that's really what it's supposed to be since it has a garage door, but no way to get a car back there. However, the neighborhood isn't that great. When my grandmother passed away, it left her half of the duplex she owned empty, my mother living on the other side. Mom confessed she doesn't want to be a landlord, and asked if we would move in there. Considering the longer we live in this neighborhood, the higher the likelihood I'll end up shooting someone, it was a no-brainer.

Because I was looking at a 6'x6' shop, power tools didn't look feasible to me. Someone suggested hand tools, and they are a wonderful idea. I started leaning more and more toward the fringes…the Neanderthal extreme. I accumulated vintage tools like there was no tomorrow! I got some great tools, and some so-so tools and a couple of pieces that work only marginally better than the pile that comes out of a dog's sphincter. Each has been a lesson for me, one that I'm thankful for, truth be told.

However, after working on the bench a bit, I'm left pondering if I went toward hand tools to quickly. Granted, I used mostly hand held power tools, but they weren't ideal. They were decent tools that did what I asked, but with the exception of planing, my hand tools have been less than ideal this time out. My chisels apparently dulled to quickly. My Japanese saw was the least pleasant thing I've done on this project, up to and including the large gouge on my thumb. Basically, some of this just hasn't been that much fun.

My block plane performed extremely well. My spokeshave eventually stepped up and did well also. The shaping of those legs is a point of pride for me. However, I'm now left wondering if I was to hasty about other things. A table saw and a band saw would have performed much better than my circular saw and jig saw.

I've got some soul searching to do when this project is finished. I have to decide how best to set up. Chris Schwarz and many other hand tool folks are fans of blended woodworking, and I see their point now as well. There are some things that may be hard to beat as far as power tools go, and I have to decide if I want to try and beat them.

Also, I have to be sure this isn't just a reaction to a setback. I need to ensure that this is for a good reason, rather than a "I got hurt so hand tools suck" sort of thing (extreme example, I assure you, but you get the point). Balance needs to be important. Working with wood needs to be enjoyable, and if I'm going to get frustrated with the tools, then I need to figure something else out, don't you agree?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


only you know the answer.
You say that ultralight backpacking isn't comfortable and yet you love that. 
your hand tools weren't comfortable… but do the benefits outweigh the "uncomfortableness" for you?

What IS your goal for woodworking? 
Ah the joys of choices!! 

I hope you sleep well tonight and wake up with your answers


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


Ultralight backpacking isn't uncomfortable, only not as comfortable as what heavyweight backpackers do. A thinner mattress has that effect on me 

Some of the hand tool usage was unpleasant to an extreme. I have to decide where to draw the lines I guess.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


TC, I think that frustration is part of the process. Without the "agony of defeat" the "thrill of victory" would be diminished. If you enjoy woodworking (or any activity for that matter) then you will find a way to pursue it that is consistent with the means that you have available.

Personally I think that your approach, via hand tools, is a great way to start out. I have all the major power tools but I have severely neglected my hand skills. Now I am having a change of heart with regards to their usage and am on the upside of a steep learning curve. In my opinion learning to use hand tool techniques is more difficult than learning to use power tools but once you have mastered this then it makes learning to use power tools that much easier.

Sure you could do the job much easier with a table saw or a band saw but mastering a hand plane, spokeshave, chisel and hand saw gives you a set of skills that will stay with you. I once happened to catch a tv program of a guy in Alaska who had nothing but a canoe, an axe, hammer, chisel, hand saw and spokeshave for tools. He was in a remote area of the state and built himself a cabin with no help using only these tools.
At the time, while I admired the effort, privately I thought he was nuts. But later I after reflecting on the accomplishment I realized that were I in a similar situation I would not have survived because of my lack of hand skills.

You are doing a good job with the tools that your have so keep on working with the tools that you have available and add more as time/budget/space allow.


----------



## bearriverbodger (Feb 8, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


I enjoy using hand tools although they can be hard work at times. I think that you should try a differrent type of Japenese saw(than the one in your pictures) as I find the ones I use amazingly accurate and efficient.
Unfortunately small injuries are are a part of working with very sharp hand tools but the consequences of contacting any power tool are far worse plus power tool noise and protective equipment detract from the woodworking experience ( and the music on the Radio!).
I do have power tools in my shop and the favorite has to be the bandsaw for its versatility and freindly nature where as the table saw has to be my least favorite for all it's noise and danger.
A nice frame saw can cut complex shapes very accurately and quick enough to be a pleasure to use. I have some plans somewhere on how to make one from a length of bandsaw blade.
I also use brace and bit type drills but it has been quite a learning curve on how to sharpen them, for all of my there is sharp and there is * sharp!
So my suggestion would be to look at each tool carefully, try it on piece of wood , does it do its job effectivlely
and if not why? Then try the sharpen, change the cutting angle or finally replace with a different kind.
I too have camped with next to nowt and smiled from ear to ear.


----------



## Schwigs (Oct 26, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


I think one of the main differences is that backpacking can be "uncomfortable", but its a choice you make. Whereas working with hand tools that don't work is just downright frustrating. I've been getting more and more into hand tools, but can't ever see getting rid of my table saw or router. Its a balance that I've been trying to perfect on every project. Each have their place and I'm sure you'll find that balance more and more with each project.

Cheers!


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


When I first started woodworking all I wanted was to fill my shop space with power tools. That was just over a year ago. I find myself more drawn to hand tools as of late. There quieter, safer, and time tested. I would not trade them for anything and I plan to aquire more still. I think you do need to find a balance though. Boring a hole by hand is not much fun, therefore I choose to use my drill press. Ripping is easier on the table saw. And cutting curves is done quickly with a band saw. That is the reason they will always have a home in my shop. But there is no greater satisfaction(In my humble opinion) then cutting a tenon with a beautifully crafted hand saw. I love to make shavings, not sawdust. That is why I enjoy hand jointing a board, or flattening a table top, or timming or making something flush whatever it is. I have a lathe and enjoy turning, but what a mess it can make. You know what is fun? Shaping a spindle with a spokeshave or drawknife. OK I'm done, this is turning into my own blog. Hang in there tom, oh and by the way don't worry about slipping and cutting your hands, it goes with the territory, you should see mine.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


Patience . . . .


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


What I would suggest is not to think too much yet about what you WANT to have but how to do what you can with what you DO have. Because that's all you can control at this point. As you progress in your journey, you'll see whether or not your frustration with a particular saw or method was only for that one project or if it's something that creeps up and gives you a wet willie with every single thing you do. That's when you'll know what you'll really need in the future.

I don't think anyone out there (whether a neanderthal or normite, or somewhere in between) will ever say, "Man, I wish I hadn't bought a bandsaw." The question is, how many people out there take great pride in the things they can do without power tools, and are glad they didn't give in to the power tool urge?

I'm not anti-power tools. I'm just saying do what you can with what you have, and then you'll know what kind of power tools you really do need.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks.

I really don't think now that the thumb thing had that much to do with my "crisis of faith" really. I think much of it was the utter frustration and getting things done quickly and efficiently. The shaping of the legs? I wouldn't do them any other way than how I did them (with hand tools). Ripping that stretcher? That just sucked.

Really, I'm just trying to determine if I made a sound decision or made a "cheap" decision. I can be a cheapskate, and buying rust like I have been *is* cheaper than power tools. Buying rust and fixing them up is very enjoyable for me, don't get me wrong, but is it the right way for *me* to woodwork.

Honestly, I have to figure that out. There will *ALWAYS* be a place for hand tools though. I could never go completely power. Shaping those legs was pure joy, and that was with a less than optimal spokeshave! But with the hand tool operations that are a joy, there are some that just blow.

What I plan to do is figure out why they blow, then adjust accordingly. If it was the tool, then that tool needs to be replaced. If it was just that doing X by hand blows, then I need to try something else. I'm not rushing into any decision or anything. But making a sound decision takes time and introspection. Maybe I'll decide not to change a thing. Who knows.

I do know that I damn sure don't want my tools to be frustrating me! I get enough frustration in day to day life


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


In my experience, "cheap" often costs me more in the long run.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


I should have said "inexpensive" instead. These hand tools are all quality tools, so "cheap" is a bad choice of words.


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Being to Hasty*
> 
> I've always been a bit of an extremist I guess. No, I don't strap bombs to my chest and blow up stuff that I'm ideologically against. I just tend to go toward some extreme subculture of any hobby I get into. My other passion is backpacking. There, I'm what they call an ultralight backpacker. Minimal equipment, minimal weight, and admittedly minimal comfort. However, I have a blast with that extreme.
> 
> ...


Take what you like from each.

I too, am an ultralight hiker, but only to a degree. I carry a home made backpack and tarptent. I use a solid fuel stove, and make most of my meals in one pot. I tend to athletic shoes rather than huge boots. But I choose to carry a nice thick inflatable matress and a light, but full size down bag.

You can do the same in woodworking. Use your jointer/planer/tablesaw when you feel thats the way to attack a project, and switch to chisels and planes when you feel more comfortable there. No reason you can't have the best of both worlds at your fingertips, and just let your whim carry you to the tool you want to use that day.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Where to start back*

So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.

With Christmas coming up, I had thought of building a tool tote for my son, to go along with a few tools I'm buying for him to work on his own projects. I still want to build my sister-in-law that hope chest as well. This still doesn't come close to addressing the fact that I'll need a workbench!

However, one overriding thing to keep in mind skill. I frankly lacked it before my hiatus, and skill is lost when you're not using it. I need to relearn how to do a few things and simply learn how to do more. As such, I'm thinking the workbench might be a bit out of reach for the time being. If I do it, I want to do it right, so I'll probably hold off for a bit there.

The tool tote looks like the simplest project, so I guess that's a good place to start. I have to figure out the best method for joining the sides, and I want to build something in there for chisels to sit in, preventing him from accidentally cutting himself on them. Of course, I'm not sure how wise it is to buy him chisels in the first place, but that's another topic for another time.

I haven't had a chance to look at any tool tote designs, so I'm not even sure what's out there on the 'net, though I suspect there's plenty. Any advice anyone wants to offer would be greatly appreciated. The only thing I know I want from this is to learn, so I've already ruled out the tote ends at Lee Valley. I already can do that one


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


TC it is good to see your "ponderings" again.

One suggestion I would have is to take a look at Sketchup, if you haven't already done so. I am still on the steep side of the learning curve but am finding that it is very useful in helping me to "picture" what I am trying to build. As a bonus building it electronically helps iron out some of the difficulties that I would have encountered if I simply started making sawdust.

The tool tote does sound like a good project. You can make this as complex and elaborate as you want. At one time this served as a form of advertisement for the quality of work that a woodworker was capable of producing. Here is one that has been posted here. While it does not appear to be what you are after it may be a useful starting point.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


Build the work bench. It doesn't have to be one of the elaborate ones but you need something. 2 layers of particle board with a nice plywood top on four legs will work. Hang a couple vises on it and get to work. Buy good vises and then when you get around to building that fancy bench that's in the back of your mind you will have them to start with. By then you will also have a much better idea of what you want in a bench and will have had some palce to learn how to do the things you really want to do. It next to impossible to work if you have no place to work. Now, get off the computer and go to the shop. LOL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


Scott: I had Sketchup on the computer, but never did get the hang of it. I guess I need to find a "Sketchup for Dummies" book or something to make it work. I'm far more comfortable with pencil and paper at this point 

I had seen that tool tote yesterday after posting this one. While it's not what I'm looking for, it's got some things I plan on ripping off…err…borrowing 

Thos.: Well, I do have my Workmate, so it's not like I don't have anything to work on. Plus, since I have to work outside, I'm concerned about a particle board workbench surviving to well.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


Tomcat: Sketchup has lots of video tutorials, including one for dummies, if I'm not mistaken! They're very helpful with getting started. But yeah - go ahead and stick with pencil and paper if it works for you.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


Eric,

I've tried the Sketchup tutorials and frankly, I was just as lost afterwards as I was before hand. So, pencil and paper for me. I may pick up a book or two to enhance my design capabilities a bit with those tools…if there are any


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


Tomcat, I just recently borrowed a book from my library that may give you a few ideas on the tool tote. It is all projects made out of used lumber. 
Used-Lumber-Project-Popular-Woodworking

A number of good projects from easy to complex. I have found my local library to be a great place to get ideas and review books before I buy them.

Hope it helps.

CtL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Where to start back*
> 
> So, I find myself here contemplating how to get back working on wood. I've spent so long painting and patching drywall at this point that I frankly am having to start from scratch to some extent. So, I figured I'd ramble on a bit here because I know how great the advice has always been here.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I just saw your post. I've now added that book onto my wishlist at Amazon. That looks like it could be an interesting book to have around the house…especially since I can get all the pallet wood i want


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*

I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.

Here's the problem. None of the specs actually tells you how it works in the grand scheme of things. For example, I have two other Firestorm tools. My compound miter saw is Firestorm as is my circular saw. The circular saw had some issues ripping a 2×12. The miter saw has given me no problems. at all, but it's only been on one project, a couple of raised garden beds for my Mom.

According to the specs, these tools should be able to do anything the more expensive ones do. However, is that really the case? The thing is, since I need a router also as well as knowing I'll need a new circular saw down the road, it's really hard to pass these up. Granted, it's easier now that I know the circular saw can't handle rips like I'd prefer (though I'm debating about picking up a good rip blade and see if that makes a difference), but it's still there.

So, I'm now trying to figure out which tools I'll need for my next project and make sure I've got what I need for it. I figure that rather than buy up everything I'll need now (handheld power tool wise), I'll get the minimum for this next project, then purchase what new items I'll need for the next one.

Now…to figure out what's next…


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


Get the Bosch and cry once. Cheap jigsaws are unable to keep the blade tracking properly, and have a tendency to stall/bind in all but the thinnest of materials, it will also vibrate a ton and produce jagged cuts (the bosch has a zero clearance insert). I used to have a cheapo jigsaw but honestly it's night and day.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


TC,
I think everyone will agree that you get what you pay for. That said, I have had no luck with B and D or any of the lower priced(I started to say,"cheap") power tools. If you are just going to piddle around occasionally, they might get you by. If you want acurracy and longevity, buy the best. I've had good luck with DeWalt, PC, Bosche, Milwaulkie and Makita. The first set of power tools I bought, were B and D and Sears. Most didn't last a year. I have a 12 inch DeWalt Miter saw that is 7 years old and still cuts to the center of a pencil line. I have a Makita 3 1/4 horse plunge router that is 17 years old and sound as a dollar(well, maybe better than that). I have a 12 year old PC jig saw that has outlasted several cheap ones. I think I've made my point, Good Luck. There are lots of reviews on tools here on the site. I seldom believe what I read in magazines. I understand that they are dependent on advertiseing. However, many times FWW and PW will give some good reviews. I usually trust them on what they call best buys and best values.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


Damian: Thanks for the recommendation. The Bosch, IIRC, was a bit cheaper than the Dewalt, the difference was less than $1, so I was on the fence between the two.

Thos: I hear ya. My miter saw has seen such limited use that I doubt I've seen the downsides of it yet. It would just be so much easier if they didn't load up on features that look really good when comparing the different saws.

Of course, I've never really used a good quality jig saw so I have no clue what one will do. However, I've already got a cheap POS jig saw and the it actually made cuts at 45 degrees! That would have been awesome if I hadn't had the saw set up for a 90 degree cut . There's no reason to waste more money on cheap, I agree. It's just so HARD!!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with both Thomas and Damian. A friend of mine, who is a pro, once advised me early on when I was just getting into woodworking to buy the most tool I could afford. Usually I have followed this advice but have bought one because it was cheaper. These inevitably lead me to "cry" about the purchase whenever I used the tool.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


Actually, a ratings set-up exactly like Amazon's would be perfect. Then, the lack of stars would make it easier to pass up the "inexpensive" tool!

Honestly guys, I do hear you all. I'm just complaining that it would be easier if these says didn't look so competitive side by side when comparing the specs online. That would make it SOOOOO much easier, you know?


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


*Patience*, that's the name of the game. I save to buy the good tool. Exibit some patience and save to buy the next good one.


----------



## kansas (Apr 7, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about used tools. I have bought nearly everything used. Any this allows me to do what--buy more tools! Some manufacturer's offer reconditioned tools on their websites.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


The context in which I buy tools is as a professional. I know guys that buy FireStorm, Ryobi, or Harbor Freight and they never last. They are cheaper because they are - well, cheaper. Something on the inside is definitely different.

I have very few problems because I pay up front for quality tools. Many of those tools are like old friends that have been with me since the beginning of my business from 11 years ago and used daily as a pro. Those tools have paid for themselves over and over.

I do believe that you get what you pay for.

The more expensive jigsaws in particular, are worth the money. They give an awesome result when cutting.


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


My sister-in-law asked me to build a samll play table for her preschool. I didn't have a jigsaw and had the same thought. "I just need a jigsaw for this job, and then I'll uprade later." Since I don't use a jigsaw regularly I hadn't upgraded. My wife got me a grizzly saw for Christmas last year. While it wasn't/isn't the Bosch I wanted I can't believe the difference it and my black and decker I got a few years earlier. I can only imagine how much better it would be with those other saws. Go with something better than the B&D. You'll definately be happier with the purchase in the long run.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Problem with B&D Firestorm Stuff*
> 
> I'm shopping on the 'net earlier today and found myself at the BORGs' sites. I'm in the market for a new jig saw and a router (yeah…need a few tailed apprentices to make woodworking a bit more enjoyable for the time being). One of the saws was the Black & Decker jig saw. At about $60 less than the Dewalt or Bosch I was looking at, it had all the same features or a few more.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks. I needed to be reminded that it's plenty better. I'm not 100% sure when I'll get the jig saw, but I know I'll need to replace my circular saw, and have my eye on a Porter Cable that was priced reasonably online


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*

I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.

The harsh reality is that I don't really know how to build it yet. I'm still working on the layout of everything, and plan to consult the Lee Valley tool cabinet plans for some inspiration, but ultimately I still have a lot I'll have to learn for this to work. I keep thinking of the H.O. Studley tool cabinet I first saw almost a year ago. This tool storage device is a work of art in it's own right. Studley was a piano maker, and the materials he used reflected that. Mahogeny carcase, ebony accents, ivory inlay, it's truly a thing of beauty. The materials alone are beyond my ability to get…mostly because ivory is illegal now, but still.

I dream of this cabinet, and someday those dreams will be realized. In truth, this cabinet will probably take me months to build once it's begun, and I'll have to learn tons of new skills just to complete it. Joinery will probably be everything from biscuits and pocket screws to mortise & tenon and dovetails. Oak panel and frame construction (to help withstand the moisture changes from being outside under a canopy). Veneered and/or inlayed drawers on the inside. Carved ebony handles on the exterior (and a lock since it'll be outside!).

Here's the thing though. I could easily say "I can't do it because I don't know how", but I don't want to do that. I want to build amazing things. You don't do amazing things by saying "can't" in any form except "I can't be stopped!" I'll be learning all these techniques. I'll be refining them and using them. Then, when the time is right, my cabinet will be complete. My magnum opus.

Sounds pretty pretentious, right? It might be. However, I want to build a lot of other things too. A new coffee table, bedroom furniture, an island for the kitchen, and a bunch of other stuff. Who knows what order it'll be in. But it'll get built, and if I take my time, I'll create some amazing pieces that will last for generations to come.

I really wish we had more of that kind of thinking in this world. Both the idea of having and holding on to well built, quality furniture and the idea of accompishing great things. I can't help but think of where the world would be if we did have more of it.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. Problem that we face however is the Walmant generation. I want it now for this much. Most people don't truly understand what goes into building something that will last for years.

Nothing wrong with being pretentious, as long as you can prove it. I wish you and your quest well.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christopher! I'll be honest, right now I can't back it up. However, that is a temporary condition


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


Another interesting pondering TC.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it CJ 

Zuki,

Thanks. I've got tons of these types of things running through my head. I could post four or five a day somedays


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


I admire you Tomcat. You also have humility, and tons of drive. Looking forward to more ponderings and woodwork.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christopher. Right now I'm planning projects that will make me learn new skills, so hopefully I'll have some nice woodwork to show off


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


Tomcat, Once again "Glad you are back". 
Missed these ponderings and ideas. I know the feeling though, I have so many different projects boiling on the back burners and so many more I would like to do and to do them I need to stretch my skills and just take them on.

I wish you well on the tool cabinet quest and can not wait to see the blog on the building of it and finally the finished piece.

CtL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Grand Plans and Harsh Reality*
> 
> I'm a man with a dream. That dream is a beautiful tool cabinet that makes all others pale in comparison. Yes, it's a piece of shop furniture, but I want it to be built and styled the same way I would any high priced commission. I want a piece that will withstand the test of time and can be a source of pride for my family for generations to come. And really…that's only part of the dream.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris! It's great to be back.

The tool cabinet is one of several projects I've got running through my head. Sounds like you know the feeling


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The End Result Versus The Process*

My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.

Working outside like I'm forced to do, weather becomes a major factor in anything I do. This past weekend's rain made it difficult for me to work on my stocking/coat hanger. Finally I said "screw it" and sharpened my hand saw and went to work on the screened in back porch. It was still damp in there, so I was concerned about firing up any kind of power saw. I couldn't get the cuts I wanted with my saws. My hand saw cut wandered a bit, but my coping saw cuts were just awful. Finally I just said screw it with that piece, carefully inspected my circular saw for any king of moisture and the outlet outside as well. Both being dry, I fired it up and cut another piece of pine. This time I just chamfered the edges with my block plane. That worked out OK, but was a bit plane (no pun intended).

Yes, I probably need a lot more work with my hand tools. Yes, it's a process to learn them correctly. Yes, I've been out of it for a while now and things aren't going to go as smoothly as I may like. However, the whole process made me evaluate what I want out of woodworking. I love old tools, and I love restoring them, but is that enough? Is that, in and of itself, woodworking? Personally, I think that's a hobby unto itself, and therefore it's not actually woodworking…but close.

What I'm interested in is the art of woodworking. I want to create works that I can look at and wonder "I made that?" That question should be echoed by every one of my friends who see that…for a while. After a time, I could show them some amazing piece by Sam Maloof or David Marks and their reaction would be "Of course you made that" because they no longer think anything is impossible for me to build. I'm interested in creating strong, sturdy pieces of furniture that last for the rest of my life, my son's life and his great-great grand children's life if at all possible. I love seeing a project come together before my eyes and I love being able to solve a technical difficulty in my mind, only to see it come to fruition afterwards.

So, it's time to build up my arsenal of power tools. I won't be turning my back completely on hand tools though, so no worries there, but it's time to round out my equipment. I once wrote a blog about boundaries, and how I needed to get past those, and yet all this time I had been living with a self imposed boundary of hand tools. I'm making good money now, and have enough disposable income to pick up some decent power tools, so now it's time to knock down that boundary. It's time to kick in the door and let the piece dictate the technique to me, and no one else, but not the other way around. It's time to be available to as much opportunity as humanly possible.

After my stocking/coat hanger project, I need to build a bookcase for my mother. She probably broke her foot putting together one of those cheap-o things that she got a Big Lots this past weekend (she goes to an orthopedic doctor tomorrow to find out if she did), and to keep her from trying the other one, I had to promise to build her one out of real wood. Frankly, I need to build two because the one she managed to put together looks far to flimsy to be trusted with anything actually on it for a prolonged period of time. As such, I figure a router is where I need to concentrate my effort first, but after that I'm drawing a blank.

I have a few ideas though, but I'll share them another time.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


A very interesting "Ah Ha" moment. Restrictions are good if they are in the form of discipline, but they can be a real hinderance to growth if they are arbitrary. Your journey has been worth following.

As for tools, if you haven't got a good jig saw, and you're limited to portability, that's where I'd go next after the router.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm looking at those as well. After that though, it starts to get a lot murkier 

Edited to add that I have a jigsaw, but it sucks…so I might as well not have one


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


It does take time to develop hand tool techniques that is why, in a bygone era, apprenticeships lasted 7 years and work had to be juried by master craftsmen. Most of us, as hobbyists, simply do not have this amount of time to devote to the development of these type of skills. Power tools do help ameliorate the steep learning curve associated with woodworking but present a unique learning curve in and of themselves.

Any chance you could find an enclosed area to work in? I am going on memory, and that often gets me in trouble, but I thought you had contemplated a shop building of some sort. How about simply enclosing the back porch? Given your climate a small space heater should make this comfortable enough to work in.

But I agree your first priority should be acquiring some quality tools, if this is the route that you want to pursue. I firmly believe that it is "better to cry once when you buy a tool rather than the 1000 times you use it".


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


There is a saying that is used a lot in our church, "Line upon line, precept upon precept." It means that we learn in small segments and add to our learning only when we are ready to receive more knowledge. I think this applies to all learning, even woodworking. If you learn a new technique, then perfect it and then move on to something new, in time you will have an arsenal of knowledge which will help you build those artifacts you desire. As Frank Klaus says, "Learn to saw straight."


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Bravo on your enlightenment. I like your thinking about creating works of art that can be passed down for generations. Why clutter the world with cheap stuff that isn't worth it's volume when you can make something you can be proud of and truly enjoy? (Grant you cost and time are a factor, but we are craftspeople, not machines.)

Another note on the bookshelf that hurt your Mom's foot, it was probably not made in the USA. We need to help ourselves by buying local. It may cost more out of your pocket at first, but look what we've done to ourselves by buying cheap. The furniture manufacturers in NC & SC have all closed up and our people are out of jobs.

I've been looking at the Grizzly machinery. I hear a lot of good comments on their quality. Their prices seem to be more reasonable. Although these are imports (China & Taiwan, so are many other brands), at least you seem to be getting your money's worth. The Delta band saw we purchased from Home Depot is not one I would recommend. The old Craftsman we gave away was much better but was having issues so it went to a good home of charity.

Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Theres a lot to be said for the knowledge gained by NOT always having the best tools for the job. Improvisation is a skill lost to the man who starts out with every tool imaginable.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Scott: That's the approach I'm taking. I can afford some pretty decent hand held power tools easily (Bosch, Dewalt, etc…no Festool just yet though) and with a little bit of savings can manage some of the largish machines like a contractor saw and/or band saw. All of good quality. They might not be top of the line, but they should all be solid performers.

As for enclosing the back, perhaps in time I will. I'm also looking at possibly getting one of those wooden out buildings they sell at the BORG and setting it up. Run something for electrical service out there, and be good to go. Unfortunately, they're not inexpensive, so I'll also be running some numbers of my own to see how much building it myself will be. Trust me…I prefer walls. But…in the mean time… 

Thos.: I agree. And please don't anyone think I'm turning completely away from hand tools. They serve great functions and I'll still work with them and practice with them. However, completing projects is something I need to do for me, with practice worked in to make a good job of it. In time, I'm sure I'll be plenty competent with hand tools alone…but for now, I'll get some tailed apprentices to help out a bit 

mmh: I agree completely on pretty much everything you've said. I have no doubts that this thing was made overseas, and for a song even by that country's standards. Seriously, this thing just screams "cheap".

miles: I agree with you as well. In fact, some time ago I posted a blog about the most important tool, the brain. I have no intentions of throwing tools at the problem. Instead, I simply intend to get the "basic" tools that will do the job I want and learn their capabilities so that I can use them to their fullest and make my visions become reality.

I'm not sure if that makes any sense or not, but I hope it does.

Thank you everyone for your support . It sucks realizing that you've been doing what you said you wouldn't do, but that's what I have been.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Interesting read. I kind of came from the other side of the fence. I have a father who actually built the house I grew up in. I grew up around a circular saw as the main form of wood sizing. With a straight edge, sawhorse, and a couple of clamps you can do quite a bit with that tool. Now that I have my own shop I am catering to furniture and not rough carpentry. I have found that I like the combination of power and hand tools. Guess that makes me a hybrid woodworker.

The power tools get boards and joinery roughed out like nobody's business. But the precision comes from my hand tools. Planes and chisels can sneak up on final dimensions .001" at a time. Much more forgiving than 1/16ths.

My planes and chisels have required a fair investment of time and money. I do split my time between restorations and woodworking. I am okay with that, kind of figure learning how the tools work is part of my growth and learning. I find that I can spend an hour here or there tuning and sharpening. This short period of time is not really enough to do much woodworking, but perfect for a quick tool tune-up. I do most of this tuning and restoring during weekday evenings. Woodworking is a weekend treat where I get to pull out the shop and get down to business with my sharp and tuned tools.

I hear you on the crummy jigsaw. I have a Skill brand that is ridiculous, barely fit to rough out plywood. I just ordered up a nice Bosch. I think with a properly functioning jigsaw there are a lot of possibilities and less frustration.

My hand power tool list would be this:
Jigsaw
Circular saw
1/2" HD Drill
Router
edge guide to use with circular and router


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Doug,

I'm moving toward a more hybrid style of woodworking myself. There are some things that hand tools just do very, very well. However, there's plenty that power tools do well also, as you know. I think the important thing that one must do is figure out how far in either direction you're willing to go, and why you want to go there.

Like you, I still enjoy rehabbing old tools, and sharpening them is something I'm still working on mastering (but who isn't?). There's no way I'm going to give that one up 

Your list of power tools is very solid. The only reason why the router gets the nod first is because of me needing it before I'll need the jigsaw on the next project.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


I came across this today in my lunchtime browsing. Hybrid is not a bad way to be.
http://popularwoodworking.com/article/wood_whisperer_power_tool/

I am not suggesting any particular order in power tool purchasing. I think the router was one of my first power tools. I started with a ryobi combo kit for $100 that was fixed base and a benchtop table. It served me well and in the end I sold it for $60 and bought a nicer Bosch variable speed combo kit.

Yes, I have a solid list of tools but I still find myself scratching my head as much as the next guy. A fair amount of my tools were donated to me by my father and grandad. I purchased a few tools along the way. But this past year I have set up shop and trust me the wife has noticed that for the price of the tools I now have she could have got some disposable furniture from Crate&Barrel. That's another story, sorry for the detour into my life


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The End Result Versus The Process*
> 
> My hand tools have been a bit frustrating, and I think I know why. Partially because they need some more sharpening, but that's not all. There's a good bit more sitting beneath the surface, waiting to be exposed, and more and more work with wood has started exposing that to me. I think I've finally realized the issue, and now it's time to deal with the long, expensive journey to fix that.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Thanks for sharing that. Great examples of how hand tools and power tools work well together.

As for the wife noticing the expense, I can completely relate. Luckily, my wife has particular ideas of what she wants and she can't really find it in disposable furnishings…thankfully


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*

Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.

However, I personally don't enjoy hand sawing for length or width, so why should I do it? We do have power saws out there that will do a lot of this work for us thankfully. Of course, if you enjoy doing that by hand, more power to you. I honestly wish I did. It doesn't take nearly as much time as people think, but it wasn't something I particularly enjoyed in my attempts. Still, I'll try again (especially since I not only didn't enjoy it, but sucked at it as well  ). All this to talk about my selection between the two saws.

For me, I've decided on the bandsaw to start with. For me, it was the versatility having the bandsaw would give to me, versus the table saw. The ability to resaw boards, cutting curves on thicker stock, as well as still having the ability to rip and crosscut boards. I love furniture with curves, and personally think the bandsaw will serve my purposes well.

Now, first I want to be clear that I'm not knocking the table saw. There is a lot it does very well. However, I haven't been able to figure out anything that the table saw can do that can't be replicated with other tools to some extent (though maybe not nearly as well). Sheet goods can be broken down with a circular saw and a straight edge, a fence, or a guide. Dados can be cut with a router. Repeated crosscuts can be done with a miter saw and a jig.

In my dream shop, it's obvious that I would have both. However, I don't have my dream shop, and I'm not likely to ever have it. As we let the current credit crisis pass (my credit is improving but past mistakes are still being cleaned up by me, hence having to wait), I hate the idea of being without some means of woodworking. To build a shop that could probably house the shop I'd be happy with, it would take more money than I can easily get my hands on. I can possibly enclose a portion of the back porch (depending on the building codes and such), but i won't be nearly big enough to do all I'd like, which is why I felt I had to pick one.

Of course, this could all change by this time next week


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Given your space limitations going with a bandsaw is a good choice. You can do a number of the same operations on it as you can a table saw and it is inherently safer to operate when compared with a table saw. Obviously the best solution is to have them both but if you are faced with an either/or scenario the bandsaw is, in my opinion, the more versatile tool and it has a much smaller footprint as well.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. I forgot to mention the safety issue, which was part of the decision. My wife is much more comfortable with the idea of a bandsaw than the Whirling Blade of Death™


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Well now that you have made your decision - which bandsaw are you going with? 
Inquiring minds want to know 
Later, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at the Grizzly G0555 Ultimate Bandsaw, or the G0555X. However, I'm not firm on that one just yet. Still a lot to look at to make the best decision possible, ya know?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


when faced with a desperate situation, the determined woodworker will find a way!!!!!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Very true. Necessity truly is the mother of invention…or adaption in this case


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Have you at all considered sticking with hand tools for the moment?
You will probalby get more joy from this than compensating yourself every moment you are in that small space.

Bob


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Hey Cat, don't over look some of the less expensice like the Rigid & Delta both fine machines at , i believe less $$$, which might give you a head start on the table saw or whatever your next tool may be. Don't forget an assortment of blades, they are an absolute must to do all the things that you mentioned. also how much large resawing do you have in mind? It takes a lot more power to slices off of a 8-10 in. high piece than it does a 4-6 in piece. NOW is the time to think Horsepower. I know you have probably considered these things already but if you haven't perhaps there is a kernal or two in there that you might want to consider.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Bob: I have, but for a lot of stuff, I just don't like using hand tools for those tasks, hence the bandsaw. Hand tools will still be a big part of what I do, but if it ain't fun, why do it? So far as the small space is concerned, I'll actually be wheeling this bad boy outside for cuts, so it won't be operating in a space that small. Honestly, I'd go nuts trying to stay in a room that tiny.

RTB: I haven't ruled either the Delta or the Rigid out, I just haven't had much chance to do a hard comparison. They both have one huge advantage over the Grizzly though…I can get them locally . As for blades, I'm right there with you on that one. I have to do a lot of research still on what I need, but I figured I'd have to switch blades out.

Now, onto the resawing, I honestly have no idea how large a piece I'll be resawing. At the moment, I'm stuck having to buy from BORGs, so I don't have to worry to much with making 8/4 boards into 4/4 or anything. I'm simply looking ahead a bit. While I'd ideally like a monster 20" bandsaw or something similar, I'm not sure I can afford something that big. I appreciate the suggestion about horsepower. It's something I keep in mind, but it was more of a "I know I'm supposed to keep this in mind" rather than really understanding why. Much appreciated.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


If you don't have much room, check on the various saw guides for your circular saw.

It will make your saw almost as accurate as a tablesaw.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Dick: I picked up something similar from Home Depot right after Thanksgiving, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I'm looking forward to giving it a shot and seeing what it can do. In fact, I hope to be trying it out next weekend. My thinking was the same as yours. This is really more of a ripping fence for circular saws, but it has a pretty long reach (24" IIRC), so it should do just fine 

It's also important to note that it'll be a little while before I pull the trigger on the bandsaw, partially because of money, but mostly space. I currently have a lot of my grandmother's stuff still in that storage room, so I'll be upgrading my powered hand tools (new jig saw, possible upgrade on my circular saw, etc) and picking up a router (it just does to many things not to have one).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


I was going to mention that a table mounted router, would be a good tool to have in a confined shop.

There's usually some good buys, this time of the year, but don't buy a 1/4" router. I've had much more success with

the 1/2". I have never had a 1/2" bit break off, & they charge the same for 1/2" bits.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Dick: I've already got my eye on a Dewalt multiple base router kit. I intend to mount the fixed base in a table and use the plunge base for other stuff. And I hear ya about 1/2" collets. Personally, I don't really understand why they even still make 1/4" collets since I've never heard a good thing about them.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


1/4": Some routers can only use that size bit, a hand router for example.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Of course, everything out there for newbies says to steer clear of 1/4" collets (or at least make sure it has both), so I surmised that it was evil or something 

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Don't overlook the Freud $200 with 2 bases, 2 collets and a lot of horse. table mounted all adjustment can be made from the table top including bit changes. no need for an expensice lift. if you set up a speed control on the table you don't even have to grope for that.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Here's some ideas for a small shop, that I just received.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Table Saw Versus Bandsaw*
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Luckily, I was finally able to make mine. As many of you know, i'm extremely space limited. Any stationary power tools (a) can't be stationary and (b) must fit within a 6'x6' room that also contains a freezer and hot water heater. Granted, at some point I'd like to convert to a tankless hot water heater, but that's a subject for another day. This space limitation is part of the reason I focused early on hand tools. Let's face it, a rip and cross cut hand saw takes up a lot less space than a table saw. Any can see that.
> 
> ...


Dick,

I'm sorry I haven't responded sooner, I missed this entirely. Martin's latest upgrades are the only reason I even saw it now. I had seen some of those tricks a while back, but has lost track of where. Thanks for sharing that with me, and I'm definitely going to make use of many of those tricks!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*So Many Sketches That I Think I'm A Painter Or Something!*

I hate it, but then again I don't. I get random ideas for pieces of furniture that run through my head and I have to at least jot down a rough sketch or else I'll lose something, and I really don't want to do that. I don't want to lose the table I came up with to house the onyx chessboard I inherited from my Uncle when he passed away (he was only 12 years older than me…we were more like brothers). I don't want to lose the entertainment center with doors based on some of my favorite works from Mondrian, my favorite artist. I don't want to lose any of these things.

The trouble is, I'm beginning to wonder how I'll ever build them all. But, let's face it, that's half the fun.

After the bookcase for Mom, I'm probably going to build something like a step stool that TChisel posted on Sawmill Creek as a possible contest idea. Frankly, it's all dovetails which looks interesting to me, so I'll put that one together. But after that, I'm thinking of giving my chess table a shot. It'll take some skills I don't have, and I still have to figure out the best way to make the legs, but after I draft it out in detail (oh how I wish I could use sketchup!), I'll post it here and give my thoughts. The biggest issue I can think of is getting my hands on thick enough wood, but I'll deal with that hurdle when it gets here.

So many pieces, so little time.

And to think that all of this is really the result of pushing my mind to come up with things I've never seen before.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *So Many Sketches That I Think I'm A Painter Or Something!*
> 
> I hate it, but then again I don't. I get random ideas for pieces of furniture that run through my head and I have to at least jot down a rough sketch or else I'll lose something, and I really don't want to do that. I don't want to lose the table I came up with to house the onyx chessboard I inherited from my Uncle when he passed away (he was only 12 years older than me…we were more like brothers). I don't want to lose the entertainment center with doors based on some of my favorite works from Mondrian, my favorite artist. I don't want to lose any of these things.
> 
> ...


The best part of woodworking for me often occurs inside my head before i ever pick up a piece of wood. Building is fun. But building a new and innovative design is downright exhilirating!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *So Many Sketches That I Think I'm A Painter Or Something!*
> 
> I hate it, but then again I don't. I get random ideas for pieces of furniture that run through my head and I have to at least jot down a rough sketch or else I'll lose something, and I really don't want to do that. I don't want to lose the table I came up with to house the onyx chessboard I inherited from my Uncle when he passed away (he was only 12 years older than me…we were more like brothers). I don't want to lose the entertainment center with doors based on some of my favorite works from Mondrian, my favorite artist. I don't want to lose any of these things.
> 
> ...


Miles,

I can see that. I was raised by an artist, and artists run in my family, so I think I'm attracted to the idea of furniture as functional sculpture. I want to create things that others will look at and say "Wow! That is the most unique and interesting _ I've ever seen!"

It may never happen, but it's worth a shot


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Another Year Older*

Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.

*1. There's More Than One Way To Skin A Cat*

I've heard this saying all my life, but no where is it truer than in woodworking. Think of something like a dado. You can use a table saw. You can use a router. You can use a router plane. You can use a dado plane. You can use a chisel. I mean, there's tons of solutions to almost any problem. There are few things that can only be accomplished one way, and that's really a great thing in my opinion.

*2. Limits Are Often Self Imposed*

I've been pretty guilty of this one myself. Saying I'm going to use only hand tools, when there's no reason to stick completely to them. Looking at various styles of furniture to figure out what I want to make. There was no reason why I had to impose these limits upon myself, but I was donig it, just as plain as day. Limits are fine if you choose them yourself. If you just like Greene & Greene furniture, then more power to you. However, to limit yourself to one style just because you think you should? That's just silly.

*3. Woodworkers Are Amongst The Nicest People*

I broke the 1/4" collet on my router about a week ago. I mentioned this on a forum, and a member asked me to PM him my address and he'd send me one. It got here yesterday. I offered to pay for postage, and I still haven't received word how much or where to send it. Why? My guess is that woodworkers, as a whole, are just happy to help one another accomplish their goals. Maybe it pushes them to accomplish more of theirs. Maybe they just like helping one another. All in all, who cares? The important thing to remember is the number of woodworkers who give and give. From T-Chisel who gives his time to show how to accomplish his various techniques, to those who send some schmuck a collet for their router.

*4. I Genuinely Hope Everyone Has a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!*

From the bottom of my heart, I wish you and yours a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year!!!!! Thanks for letting me be part of your life on the 'net, and thanks for being part of mine!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


Well said, and I couldn't agree more with each of your observations. I've learned quite a variety of techniques here and learned that limits were mostly artificial. And, most of all, I can't say I've met a more generous group of people than those on this site.

A Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


Tom: Glad to see you around for a year. Only two more to catch up.

I like your observations. and they are very true.

Merry Christmas to you and to all LumberJocks.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


TC, as usual your "ponderings" are always on target and both interesting and enjoyable to read. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


pass the tissue!!!!

wonderful words to share anytime but especially at this time of year!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


oh, and happy 1 year anniversary


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


Thank you for stating your observations. I think you will find most Jocks will agree 100%. I do. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Another Year Older*
> 
> Almost a year ago, I came to LumberJocks for the first time. In that time, I've learned a bunch and met a lot of cool people. I've developed a great deal, despite my few projects. Since it's Christmas Eve, I thought I'd take a moment and reflect on some things I've come to understand.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that most would agree with what I said 

I know I've enjoyed this site, and that's because of the folks here. I'm glad I joined this place!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Do We Ever Have Enough Stuff?*

A bookcase. Seems like such a simple project. I looked at the tools I had, or were going to get anyways, and I either had it or could get one inexpensively. So, I made out some rough plans in my head. I've had a ton of help with the actual design over on T-Chisel's forum. The design discussion was mostly on specifics, nothing that required new tools (perhaps new router bits, but that's a continuing thing for life I suspect). And yet, every time I turn around, I find more and more stuff that seems to be a necessity!

Do we ever have enough tools and gadgets? I know we never have enough clamps, and I've just come to terms on that one, but the other stuff? Miller dowels look like a good way to help support the bookcase shelves (I plan on using dados as well), so I order some with the Lee Valley gift card my wife and son gave me for Christmas (the card with it said "Have a Merry Woodworking Christmas!" What's not to love here?) I figure that even if I don't use them on this one, they'll work well for something else. I seem to find tons of stuff I want/need and still don't have and can't imagine when I'll actually get it!

Here's what I have to keep in mind. Tools don't make the craftsman. Like I pointed out the other day, there's more than one way to skin a cat in woodworking, so if you don't have a $500 dovetail jig, you can get a dovetail saw inexpensively (I'd go with the Veritas saw, but plenty have had good results with a gent's saw) and hand cut them bad boys. If you want though, there's nothing wrong with spending the cash on that $500 jig. There's very few "wrong" answers in this game.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you don't need "stuff" to do good work. You need that tool between your ears more than anything, and feed in knowledge, and gain experience, and you'll be just fine. Me? I don't have that experience thing just yet, so I'm trying to overcompensate with "stuff"


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Do We Ever Have Enough Stuff?*
> 
> A bookcase. Seems like such a simple project. I looked at the tools I had, or were going to get anyways, and I either had it or could get one inexpensively. So, I made out some rough plans in my head. I've had a ton of help with the actual design over on T-Chisel's forum. The design discussion was mostly on specifics, nothing that required new tools (perhaps new router bits, but that's a continuing thing for life I suspect). And yet, every time I turn around, I find more and more stuff that seems to be a necessity!
> 
> ...


I LOVE TOOLS! But most importantly, I love using my tools.

As a business, the parameters within which I decide to buy my tools is different than anybody that is enjoying woodworking as a hobby. Tools make me money. The faster and more accurately that I can accomplish a task, the more profit I stand to make.

If you are not trying to make money, then time may not be as much of an issue. I personally could live with a whole lot less if I was not trying to make money.

As I work in my shop sometimes I stop and marvel. Whenever I need something, I reach under the table or to the shelf and I pull it out. I love my tools!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Do We Ever Have Enough Stuff?*
> 
> A bookcase. Seems like such a simple project. I looked at the tools I had, or were going to get anyways, and I either had it or could get one inexpensively. So, I made out some rough plans in my head. I've had a ton of help with the actual design over on T-Chisel's forum. The design discussion was mostly on specifics, nothing that required new tools (perhaps new router bits, but that's a continuing thing for life I suspect). And yet, every time I turn around, I find more and more stuff that seems to be a necessity!
> 
> ...


I, like Todd, love my tools. I am not out for a profit, so I do a lot of working around. I am still amazed at how many things I have accumulated, however. And, I still get lust in my heart when I go to Woodcraft, Rockler, Lee Valley, etc.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Do We Ever Have Enough Stuff?*
> 
> A bookcase. Seems like such a simple project. I looked at the tools I had, or were going to get anyways, and I either had it or could get one inexpensively. So, I made out some rough plans in my head. I've had a ton of help with the actual design over on T-Chisel's forum. The design discussion was mostly on specifics, nothing that required new tools (perhaps new router bits, but that's a continuing thing for life I suspect). And yet, every time I turn around, I find more and more stuff that seems to be a necessity!
> 
> ...


I understand completely guys. For those who make a profit, obviously speed is the primary driver in decisions. I don't begrudge them that one bit. For hobbyists, speed may or may not be important. I don't fault anyone for wanting "stuff". However, I also think it's important to keep in mind that stuff isn't what makes the craftsman, it's how that stuff is used.

For the beginner, it can be pretty intimidating, so the occasional reminder that the gizmo's aren't necessarily required is a good thing


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Do We Ever Have Enough Stuff?*
> 
> A bookcase. Seems like such a simple project. I looked at the tools I had, or were going to get anyways, and I either had it or could get one inexpensively. So, I made out some rough plans in my head. I've had a ton of help with the actual design over on T-Chisel's forum. The design discussion was mostly on specifics, nothing that required new tools (perhaps new router bits, but that's a continuing thing for life I suspect). And yet, every time I turn around, I find more and more stuff that seems to be a necessity!
> 
> ...


My tool purchases have slowed way down. I think that I have enough stuff. There is always something more but I can work reasonably efficient with what I have.

At this point I spend a lot of money on maintenance. The more tools that you have, the more they cost you in maintenance as they get older.

This is all figured into my overhead cost.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Reflections on 2008*

So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)

Personally, I'd like to take a moment and think of what 2008 has been for me. To start with, it was the first full year without my Grandmother. I miss her terribly. I don't have a big family, so every loss hurts that much more. I had hoped to build her a piece of furniture. Unfortunately, that wasn't meant to be. Still, since her father was a woodworker himself, I can't help but think she would approve of the bookcase I'm building for my Mom.

Much of 2008 was spent going through her stuff and getting her old home ready for me and my family to move in. This was one of her wishes, conveyed to my Mom before she went in the hospital. We were finally able to move in just before Halloween. My grandmother didn't throw away much in her life apparently…she still had all kinds of stuff from my grandfather who died in 1982 and my uncle who died in 2001.

However, once I was in the house, my thoughts returned to woodworking. I was able to complete a simple project of my stocking hanger and frankly I'm tickled about that. That went from concept to design to execution very quickly. It may not be as fancy as many of the projects here on LumberJocks, but it was a start. I have been able to approach the bookcase project with a lot more confidence because of it.

In 2008 I was promoted at work, with the associated pay raise. This was just a few weeks ago, while the economy was going in the toilet. So far, so good as far as jobs go.

My son was accepted into the gifted program in the local school system and has been having a blast. He has to maintain an 86 average to stay in there, but with 86 being his lowest grade this year it seems, that shouldn't be a problem. I'm glad too, because he's learning a lot and he doesn't even realize it.

Also this year I had a cool PM conversation with good old T-Chisel. Frankly, I count Tommy as a friend now, despite his insistence that the Celtics are going to win it all (the smart money is on the Hawks after all ). His early videos annoyed me for some reason, and I thought poor things of him. But the fact of the matter is he is a skilled craftsman and his willingness to share his knowledge with no thought to profit shows his true character. Frankly, I think the reason he rubbed me wrong to start with is because he's a lot like me 

However, one of the great things that happened to me in 2008 was joining LumberJocks. I've communicated with a great many people from all over the world about the one subject that really doesn't know national or political boundaries…wood. Thousands of projects to admire and draw inspiration from, and thousands of craftsman and artisans to learn techniques from. The wealth of information available is second to none in my opinion. This is what Facebook and MySpace pretend to be. They think of themselves as social networking sites, but in truth they're high school popularity sites. LumberJocks is different…it's people with a common interest getting together and discussing their passion.

Frankly, I wouldn't trade it for the world.

To one and all, I'd like to wish you a happy new year! May 2009 be short on disappointment and long on all that brings you joy!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


Nice blog Tomcat. Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


"This is what Facebook and MySpace pretend to be. They think of themselves as social networking sites, but in truth they're high school popularity sites. LumberJocks is different…it's people with a common interest getting together and discussing their passion."

Thanks for the nice words, Tomcat… I had to quote this because I want to get to this quote later.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it Martin


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


Well said Tomcat. Happy New Year and may it be a good year of family, friends and new woodworking projects 

CtL


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


Great post. It's always good to reflect. But I'm not very good at doing it myself.

And hey - you might be surprised with Facebook. I thought at first that it wasn't much better than MySpace (which IS garabage). But after being skeptical for about a year, I am now a big fan. I've reconnected with lots of old friends and have fun daily interactions with my friends there. LumberJocks has a presence there, and many woodworkers (from LumberJocks and the woodworking Twitter crowd) are there too.

But your point that Facebook and MySpace can't compare with LumberJocks is right on. It's just a different type of site.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Reflections on 2008*
> 
> So, we find ourselves with only a few hours left in 2008 (here in the US. Elsewhere, it may be 2009 already!)
> 
> ...


yup ditto!! 
AND… none of those sites come close to Martin's site design.

An interesting year it has been. Hello 2009-what does it hold? We have to wait and see


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Open Letter About Safety*

It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?

To Whom It May Concern:

You don't know me from Adam's house cat. I'm just a fellow woodworker who makes use of various forms of safety equipment, just like you. I have safety glasses, ear muffs, and dust masks because my shop is outdoors so I can't run dust collection ducts. I'm also a new woodworker, but perhaps I can help you out.

Plenty of woodworkers who put their videos on the net don't wear proper safety equipment in those videos. Here at LumberJocks, we jump on…err…politely point out what is missing from the picture, sort of like "Where's Waldo" but with safety glasses. But, perhaps there's a solution to helping each other remember the safety equipment that folks may not have thought about.

If you go on some of the forums, Sawmill Creek as an example, and ask for advice on what table saw to buy, you're generally told to buy the best table saw you can afford. The same for bandsaw, router, jointer, etc. And yet, for things like dust masks, hearing protection, eye protection, etc, we tend to go fairly basic. We get things that will definitely do the job, don't get me wrong there, but perhaps we can do better.

What am I talking about?

Easy…instead of just getting safety equipment that will do the job, why not get safety equipment that's a pleasure to use? For example, my Peltor Worktunes ear muffs. It drowns out the power tool noise just fine. But I keep finding myself leaving them on in between using the tools, because of the radio inside. I'm rocking out and not disturbing the whole neighborhood…at least not with the music. Not only that, but they're on the next time I want to fire up.

I saw a review here on LumberJocks for a dust mask with a fan in it. It's apparently supposed to force air through, where as regular dust masks just become clogged up. This mask's fan has the added benefit of blowing cool air on the user's face. Again, this creates a benefit for keeping it handy besides the safety benefits.

Yes, I understand some folks reading this may believe that the safety reasons are plenty. However, perhaps added benefits are a great idea for the rest of us


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


Safety is one thing that, as a rule, we tend to take for granted and apply up to the point of "inconvenience". It would be nice if we, as woodworkers, would adopt safer practices simply because it is the correct thing to do but, as you rightly implied, sometimes it takes some "sugar coating" to bribe us into following safer practices.

By the way, this is probably a day early since last year was a leap year, but congratulations on your first year anniversary.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott, and you're right about the need to sugar coat it. However, safety equipment tends to not be as sexy as cabinet saws and combination jointer/planers


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


One of the things that pissed me off was trying to buy a pair of safety glasses at the HomeDespot. They were all of the same manufacturer. Stuffed in plastic boxes so I could not try them on. They looked cool. They were cheap. Most where sun glasses! Do these guys even use tools or do they just sell sh%t for China….


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


I hear ya Dennis! I ended up with a pair of sun glass-type safety glasses, but I work outside. I was bothered with the fact I couldn't try them on and make sure they were comfortable. I still want a pair of comfortable, clear ones for cloudy days. I'll just wait until I get to Atlanta and pay a visit to Rockler and Woodcraft and see what they've got!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


I've been acquiring several types of ear protection and eye protection trying to find comfort with function. I'm currently fond of the DeWalt safety glasses, as they are light weight and cover the eyes well with a clear vision. I don't know if they come in shaded lenses for outdoors. I also bought an inexpensive pair of motorcycle glasses with foam padding on the inside, as most glasses fall down my nose (for lack of a high nose bridge) and the tightness of the frames needed to keep them on hurt my head. These are comfortable as the foam fits snuggly around your face and keeps dust from entering. These also come in shaded lenses. http://cgi.ebay.com/Clear-Night-Padded-Motorcycle-Biker-Sunglasses-Goggles_W0QQitemZ270314633093QQihZ017QQcategoryZ155189QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262 . I did have to get a replacement for a larger pair, as the original ones sent must have been for a really small head as they snapped and broke when I had them sitting on my head and they did pinch some, but the vendor sent me a free replacement pair slightly larger and they are very comfortable.

The ear protection I'm using is the skinny, lightweight SensGard ZEM Protection Device. There is a new style that is sits better on your head and stays in place than the earlier model, as that kept falling off my head as my hair is long and straight and when tied up it's still too slippery for things to sit on it. They fit in your ear, so placement is crucial but they're not bulky like the traditional ear muff types, which I always manage to bonk my head on machinery and the noise is more painful than the noise from the machines.

Who says safety wear isn't sexy? It's what you wear underneath with it that counts! But actually, I try not to answer the door when in full safety attire, exept if it's the UPS guy with a wood delivery.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


Dennis- I feel your pain. Things aren't any better over at Big Blue. Seems like no side protection, slim blade style lens which leave a gaping hole in protection under the eye/above the cheek. I think Bob's suggestion for full face coverage maybe my way out. I wish I had the scratch for the Trend Airshield or TA Pro.

TC - Thanks for the post! I wanted to observe that I definitely noticed your absence, and am glad to see you back on the site. Happy Jockaversary!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *An Open Letter About Safety*
> 
> It was 365 days ago I posted my first blog here on LumberJocks. In that time, I took a prolonged hiatus in order to get my home finished so we could move in. However, in that 365 days, I learned a lot. Some of it has already been recounted. However, what I'd like to pass on to fellow woodworkers about safety equipment hasn't, so why not do so here?
> 
> ...


Thanks Douglas! It's good to be back


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taking setbacks in stride.*

Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.

Since there are a lot of people who joined after my disappearance from this site, let me recap. I was trying to build a book case for my mother. I saw how it would go together and had the tools. The dad-blamed router was kicking my butt. Power tools are supposed to be easier, right? I stepped away for a day or so, then my "shop", which was nothing more than a pop-up gazebo thing, blew over and was wrecked. We got gusts that day of up to 65 mph and I hadn't bothered to anchor the thing down. Lesson learned.

As time droned on, my frustrations took hold and became "I suck at woodworking". I have no idea why, because in my projects are a couple of pretty cool projects. They're beginners projects but you know what? I'm still basically a beginner. I can't build a highboy because I have no clue how to build a bleeding highboy. But I can make a coat rack that looks pretty good and no one can tell is store bought. I made a saw vice that worked. That's got to count for something, right?

A couple of months ago, my wife said something about woodworking. I repeated that I sucked at it. She just glanced at that coat rack and said something to the effect of "that doesn't look like sucking". I prattled on like a whiny schoolgirl about how that was a simple thing, anyone could do it. She just said nothing, but the idea festered; the idea that maybe I didn't suck and really could do this woodworking thing.

Then, a little over a week ago, I got the word. What word was that? Oh, just the one that I'm going to be a father for the second time. My first thoughts - I mean after the "OK, wake up, manly men don't faint" that is - was that the baby was going to need furniture. That stuff is expensive after all. So why not build it….oh wait, that means *I* would have to build it. Time to get back into the shop…metaphorically anyways.

So now, I'm back. Lumberjocks was always a fantastic resource. Folks here are notoriously supportive of one another. Even the controversies here are small fry compared to what I run into in other aspects of my life (I run a political blog for one…talk about nasty  ). This was the one place I knew I could return and find familiar faces and new friends as well.

Now, I need to get back to work. I have tools that have gotten rusty and I need to repair. At least I always enjoyed that part 

The thing I think folks should keep in mind, that I most certainly didn't, was to take setbacks in stride even when they seem to lump one on top of another. Looking back, it's kind of pathetic that I let that get to me, but I remember at the time that things were horrendously bad and I just couldn't continue for the time being. Setbacks happen, both in woodworking and in life. It's how we deal with them that defines our character.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


I can relate to your feelings, I often have felt that I have two left feet and unfortunately transplanted to where my hands should be…

I can tell you from experience that I left more than a few projects unfinished because I couldn't bear to deal with the lack of progress. I have since learned that not finishing the project leaves that confidence roadblock that prevents further ones from being developed. Good to walk away when frustrated, not good to leave it so long  Glad you are back to it, good luck on the furniture.

David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


happy days are here again !

congrads on the 'new addition'
to the family

and welcome back to the woodworking

we are all beginners every time 
we walk into the shop


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


congratulations and welcome back


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


We missed you. You can get good at woodworking. Build simple to start, and upgrade a bit each time, you will get better and better.

Thanks for coming back.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's time to do a search for cradle ideas. Best of luck with your new addition and welcome back to LJ's.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the futur new fmily addition. Your son or daughter will be a great wwoodworker and will therefore need your help to learn stuff. How is that for a reason to start practicing?


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Very good advice! Thanks for your story, and I'm glad to hear you're back at it.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


So what kind of wood are you going to use?

I used spruce for a table and chairs that I built for a friends kids. However I had to use a planer to get it into useable form. So I'm guessing pine or poplar. I would recommend poplar as it is generally less aromatic and it takes paint well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


congrat´s with the future event 
and welcome again we need all the help we can get to move the next several hundred roadblocks 
so start working 
but remember to go easy and hurry sloooowly

Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Congrats, and life can be full of problems.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks. I'm tickled to death with the new addition. It wasn't planned, but I suspect the big man upstairs knew what we needed. That's how our first one came along. He wasn't planned either, but he was what we needed.

Zuki: I'm looking at just that, pine or poplar. I have yet to find a source for lumber besides either of the large home centers, so that's what I'm going to be using. I'm leaning heavily towards poplar because, like you said, it takes paint well. I've come to grips with painted furniture. It definitely has its place.

Beth: Yeah, I've been looking at some, and will continue to look. We'll see how far I can get 

It's great to be back folks. The people are what always made Lumberjocks so special, and I see that hasn't changed one bit!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Good to meet you!

I think too often we become too fixated on the end result and aren't willing to do all the leg work to become really good at something. I think this is the reason why everybody seems to suck at (or hate) finishing. There's so much science and art and methodology and practice and failure and success that is required before you gain some confidence in it. At that point you begin to truly enjoy that aspect of it. Not only finishing, but tool sharpening, or perfecting a joinery technique, or tool setup, or whatever.

I've been working on my kitchen for well over two years now, but I took it as an opportunity to really learn certain things along the way. While it's frustrating that progress is slow, I do manage to mix in enough variety so that the tedium of things isn't paralyzingly.

I think it's too easy to suffer paralysis by analysis in this hobby. You encounter a road block and then impatiently seek quick solutions because you feel like you have to maintain a certain pace. Truth is, certain things take longer than others…and certain things require more money than others. In other words, it's quite normal to make lots of firewood.

Hang in there. I think we are always better after learning a lesson or two.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Oh, and congrats on the newest baby!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay, and you're right. A lot of the time it was the leg work, for a lot of folks anyways. For me, I knew the theory on building all kinds of stuff, but not the muscle memory of actually doing it. That's the next step


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Tomcat, Congrats on the coming addition!!! Good to see you pondering here again, look forward to seeing what you come up with for the furniture.

CtL


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm looking forward to seeing what I come up with too


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


TC, congratulations to you and your wife on the new baby. This is a project that will take some time to finish (if ever). But it will be pretty fun to tackle. It is a learning process since parenting skills are not genetically encoded. However it seems that by the time we get it down pretty well they are ready to leave the nest.

I am a firm believer that we learn far more from our mistakes than we do our successes and I learn quite a bit every time with every project I tackle. It would be nice if we had the benefit of out-takes like Norm did when he was in production but we have to work in real time so "mistakes" are simply a natural by-product of the learning process.

And, yes, I agree with Chris that it is nice to see your ponderings again.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Taking setbacks in stride.*
> 
> Almost three years. That's a long time to walk away from something that had consumed so much of my time, money, and desires. However, that's what frustration will do to a man if you're not careful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. I was just starting to get the hang of a ten year old and looking forward to never having to change a diaper again. There went that plan 

Of course, I'm still looking forward to it. I love being a dad.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The path to enlightenment*

I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.

Once upon a time, as we all know, these hand tools were state of the art. They were used to build everything that went into a home…after they were used to build the home.

Today, that's not the case. We have table saws, band saws, power jointers, thickness planers, the works. What we still have today is craftsmanship. The truth of the matter is that the most equipped shop is useless in the hands of someone who doesn't know how to use their tools. Hand tools are only ineffective under the same circumstances. But how does a guy who knows no other woodworkers in the general vicinity - much less hand tool types - acquire such skills?

Well, I haven't finished the book, but I'm leaning towards the path of enlightenment resting in the book The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker from Lost Arts Press.

I have little doubt that you've all heard of the book. Well, I've been reading it, in case you haven't. The book, for those who haven't read it yet, outlines three projects. Those three projects run in skill required from a packing box that is mostly just nailed together to a chest of drawers with half-blind dovetails. The book itself is centered around the story of a boy named Thomas who was a joiner's apprentice. It outlines all that he did in his progression from apprentice to journeyman. The path to enlightenment, if you will.

Some of the things Thomas does, I'm not going to worry about. I've straightened nails before, back when I worked construction right after I got out of the Navy. I'm not going to sweat keeping the glue hot because I'm not using that kind of glue. What I am going to do is learn from many of the same processes that Thomas does. He practices dovetails, so I will too, just to name an example.

Now, this won't do everything I want it to do, but it's part of the process. You see, I really don't want to try to make a chest of drawers on a Workmate. It just doesn't sound appealing in the least. However, a workbench and tool chest sound like great projects to build between the school box and the chest of drawers, don't you think?

Anyways, it's one approach. It worked almost 200 years ago, so it just might work now.

Of course, what's particularly telling is the use of nails in many of these pieces. I wouldn't have thought it, but there were plenty. This gives a guy like me hope


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


Nails are a good thing if you use them right.

What you describe is an apprenticeship, a form of learning that needs to come back in the states. I had the good fortune to apprentice as a jeweler and while I had to teach myself cabinetry, I approached it the same way. Apprentices don't get practice so much as practical experience. If you need to "practice" dovetails for instance…time to make a lot of cheap boxes (you'll find uses for them…trust me)...when it comes to making drawers you will already know what you need to.

The trick is to pick projects that matter in the end and can be examined for faults but can be @%$^#$ up without losing the will to keep working. Thus the progression from a packing box to a school-box to the dresser (although there would most likely be quite a few projects in between).

A simple workbench is not that hard and it makes for some great practical experience…just a thought.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


Oh, the workbench would be a great exercise. I have to build a shop to put it in first though


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


TC, having the ability to work wood using hand tools is a skill that I have always admired. It does take time, perseverance and practice to become proficient but it is a skill that can be rewarding to develop. I have always had been a power tool user and, while I have tried to work on my hand skills, I just don't seem to find the patience/discipline to fully develop these skills. I am sure you will do fine on your journey. And, yes, a workbench would be a good project to start (after you have someplace to work, of course).


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


Skills: I find my own skills progressing through the construction of my shop plus a few simple projects on the side. Starting with basic work benches, then progressing to cabinets (nice router table). I have several more cabinet type projects to make for the shop, and then I plan some simple, one-drawer pieces for the house. Since the early projects are just for the shop, a few screw-ups wont be a problem. Furniture for my house, a little less so, but furniture for others has to be perfect.

Hand tools. I mentioned to someone that I preferred a hand plane to clean the edges of boards when the table saw has left kerf marks or burns, and got this rolling eye response, "Oh, hand tools, that involves sharpening", like that was something really hard. Well, it's a skill too. One huge advantage of hand tools - a lot less dust.

But you have to have good tools - and they're expensive. I've tried to tune up a cheap hand plane and it's a losing battle. Even if you get it all perfect, it's still a poor piece that will bind and chatter, and that really detracts from the experience and the result.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


I admire people who use hand tools, but I am not a hand tool guy even thou I own hand tools.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


How about building two insanley beefy sawhorses (no angles, just trestle type square ones). It could be an exercise in mortise and tenons and drawboring and would give you a platform to build a timber frame shop.

By that point your work bench should pose no difficulty at all…(maybe I am oversimplifying things a tad)

Really the good news is you don't need a whole lot of room for a hand tool shop. So for now see if there is a spare bedroom or side of the garage you can take over. 8' of wall for a 6 foot bench and you have a great starting point.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


RG: I actually have a set of saw benches on the agenda. Saw horses too eventually. The trestle style is actually a pretty good idea.

As for the shop, I'm looking at a 12'x20" with one stationary power tool: a bandsaw. Other than that, most of my stuff will be hand held power tools or, most likely, hand tools. That, and with that size shop I can build myself a ten foot bench (that I've always wanted ).

As for all the folks who appreciate hand tool skills, I respect folks who use machines. When I first looked into woodworking, that's what I was going to do. Circumstances forced me to look into hand tools. I"m just kind of glad that they did


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


That's sounds like a plan. I am unplugged about 99 percent of the time and it does not bother me. I would not mind a bandsaw though (big resaws suck by hand even with the right tools). Look forward to seeing your progress.

Happy shavings/sawdust.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The path to enlightenment*
> 
> I'm a hand tool guy, at least for the most part. While I can see myself using power saws to break down stock, I'm just not interested in machine made joinery for the most part. I won't rule out pocket screws here or there, because they do serve a purpose, but for the most part I want my tenons and dovetails hand cut. I even want my mortises finished out by hand. The trick is learning how to really use the tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm looking forward to it too


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*H.O. Studley was a freak of nature*

Most folks who love woodworking have seen the H.O. Studley tool chest. Well, Christopher Schwarz has been dropping video after video of it. He's actually there, with others, to document the chest for a book slated to come out in 2013. Yes, it's already on my list to buy. I'd pay now for the book.

I never thought I could be as blown away by anything as that chest…until Schwarz posted this:

https://lostartpress.wordpress.com/2011/10/06/h-o-studley%e2%80%99s-workbench-most-of-it-anyway/

Wow. Now that, my friends, is an incredibly looking bench. Of course, I have to ask - as I did in the comments - if Studley ever built a piano or just tweaked his tool chest and bench. These are absolutely incredible works for practical art that should, if nothing else, remind us of what all can be accomplished with wood and some hand tools.

I encourage you to check out the slide show of Schwarz's pictures of the bench. Absolutely incredible.

Edited to add that I misread Schwarz's post. The based was modeled after the chest, but was added later. A shame too…but it's still amazing either way.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *H.O. Studley was a freak of nature*
> 
> Most folks who love woodworking have seen the H.O. Studley tool chest. Well, Christopher Schwarz has been dropping video after video of it. He's actually there, with others, to document the chest for a book slated to come out in 2013. Yes, it's already on my list to buy. I'd pay now for the book.
> 
> ...


Amazing!
Studly must have had help from the Gods. 
The vise and dogs are incredible. 
Schwartz does good camera work (if he's the photog). At any rate, bringing Studly's work to us in a book, with his woodworking knowledge coloring the text, will be awesome.
Many thanks for posting this. I'll certainly be watching for Schwartz's book.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *H.O. Studley was a freak of nature*
> 
> Most folks who love woodworking have seen the H.O. Studley tool chest. Well, Christopher Schwarz has been dropping video after video of it. He's actually there, with others, to document the chest for a book slated to come out in 2013. Yes, it's already on my list to buy. I'd pay now for the book.
> 
> ...


Insane. What are those vises made of? I shutter to ask. I know Leach's are cast iron but this looks like something quite different.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *H.O. Studley was a freak of nature*
> 
> Most folks who love woodworking have seen the H.O. Studley tool chest. Well, Christopher Schwarz has been dropping video after video of it. He's actually there, with others, to document the chest for a book slated to come out in 2013. Yes, it's already on my list to buy. I'd pay now for the book.
> 
> ...


Al,

I'm not sure what the core metal is, but they're all nickle plated. And, I'm loving it too


----------

